# Broner-Maidana, Thurman-Karass, Purdy-Bundu, Braemer-Oliveira & Undercards RBR (Feat. Noodle Chat)



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Great night of fights. :good

Live on Sky Sports 3 from 6:00PM
Undercard of Lee Purdy-Leonard Bundu.

Live on BoxNation from 7:00PM
Juergen Braehmer-Marcus Oliveira, Kubrat Pulev-Joey Abell, Jack Culcay-Dieudonne Belinga.

Live on Sky Sports 2 from 8:00PM
Lee Purdy-Leonard Bundu & rest of the Undercard.

Live on BoxNation from 12:30AM
Adrien Broner-Marcos Maidana, Keith Thurman-Jesus Soto Karass, Leo Santa Cruz-Cesar Seda & Undercard.

Running Order of the Matchroom/Sky card thanks to @Ishy.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Anthony Fitzgerald fights Hassan N'Dam in Spain tonight, Iain Weaver also on the card. Jamie Kavanagh also has a fight in Mexico. 

Really looking forward to Thurman/Soto-Karass. Like the look of Thurman, not the most polished yet but he's arguably accomplished more than Brook in about 10 fewer fights.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Running order:

(Take from Micky Helliet's twitter)


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ishy said:


> What's the running order for Eddie's show?


Not sure, having a look around now.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> Not sure, having a look around now.


Found it :good. Edited my post above.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Heard there working on a new flavour but you just dont in the noodle game, could all be bollacks.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Found it :good. Edited my post above.


Great stuff. :good


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Middleweight prospect Alan Higgins fights on the German card too. Keep an eye out for him. He beat Buglioni, Ryder, and Curtis Valentine in the amateurs


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Middleweight prospect Alan Higgins fights on the German card too. Keep an eye out for him. He beat Buglioni, Ryder, and Curtis Valentine in the amateurs


Interesting.ive heard people on sites rating him highly.

Why is he on a German card?

Although I have noticed a number of Brits fighting in Europe this year,I'm guessing better money and available dates.there are a few of our lads being used as gatekeepers abroad at the moment as well.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Middleweight prospect Alan Higgins fights on the German card too. Keep an eye out for him. He beat Buglioni, Ryder, and Curtis Valentine in the amateurs


Edit: You mean the German card featuring Braemer, just checked BoxRec. atsch :lol:


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Think Kal starts SS3 off.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Interesting.ive heard people on sites rating him highly.
> 
> Why is he on a German card?
> 
> Although I have noticed a number of Brits fighting in Europe this year,I'm guessing better money and available dates.there are a few of our lads being used as gatekeepers abroad at the moment as well.


He doesnt have a promoter so he isnt tied down. His trainer is CJ Hussein who has strong connections in Europe. He has previously fought in Finland and sparred in Denmark with Patrick Neilson. Was recently sparring Darren Barker and is a regular sparring partner for James Degale


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> Great night of fights. :good
> 
> Live on Sky Sports 3 from 6:00PM
> Undercard of Lee Purdy-Leonard Bundu.
> ...


Im out all night. Will catch up tomorrow eve after recovery. Have a great rbr night.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Camacho 3rd round TKO.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Has anyone tried one of those "Pot Noodle GTI" wtf is that all about?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Evening lads. Seems like another 12 hr shift is at hand. 

Loving the GBP card. Could have easily been labelled Knockout Kings III, which has been my favorite card series so far.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Spoiler



Wadi TKO 3 Anthony
Floyd Moore KO Ryan Taylor


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Xmas dinner sorted.

Despite the late changes and call off's there is still some good cards


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Xmas dinner sorted.
> 
> Despite the late changes and call off's there is still some good cards


I used to like Pot Noodle... until I saw the M&S adverts.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

After bigging him up, Alan Higgins has been pulled off the show last minute


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

How could you eat this...









and then end up seeing this...









:-(


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Whenever I have a Pot Noodle I remember this advert.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell not George Groves:rolleyes


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell, why is Nelson presenting, he can barely get a word out, terrible.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Never had a pot noodle and never will, much prefer bacon, if something hasn't been murdered for my benefit, I have no interest in eating it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

this presenting so far is worse than watching boro... so wooden.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Kal 'shot overnight' Yafai :hey


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Bill said:


> Never had a pot noodle and never will, much prefer bacon, if something hasn't been murdered for my benefit, I have no interest in eating it.


Never lived Bill. Chicken and mushroom pot noodle sandwiches are divine.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

They're using Sauerland's announcer.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Why has Yafai wrote his shopping list on his chest?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Kal is the second coming of Kell. Talks like a *** and a nob in person.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Watt is on the early shift tonight


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Remember when Rob implied Purdy - Bundu was a fixed fight......:hey


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> this presenting so far is worse than watching boro... so wooden.


:hi:


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> :hi:


you played well, had a bad feeling when we announced karanka and that feeling is getting worse. too much tappy football.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acca down


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> you played well, had a bad feeling when we announced karanka and that feeling is getting worse. too much tappy football.


Na it takes time and you will grow to love that 'tappy football', people had the same opinion about Poyet when he first came to Brighton and look what he done to us.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Kal is the second coming of Kell. Talks like a *** *and a nob in person*.


:think


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Kal yafai has not been very good so far. I expect a lot more from someone with his ability.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Never lived Bill. Chicken and mushroom pot noodle sandwiches are divine.


If the Pot in Pot Noodle mean't something else, things would be oh so different.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> Na it takes time and you will grow to love that 'tappy football', people had the same opinion about Poyet when he first came to Brighton and look what he done to us.


had tappy football with mowbray and his regime was falling apart by the end, gibson is gonna give him atleast 15million so will be interesting what happens there. Bridcutt looks different gravy for you in midfield.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Befred still have this fight availible for betting so are you sure of the results ?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ryan Taylor to be fed to Luke Campbell next?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Lane is putting up a decent fight here,Kal should pick the pace up more


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Yafai still looks rusty after that injury, not the same pop in his punches, far too left hand happy.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :think


I won't say what, but I will say big headed and arrogant.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

point deducted for Kal


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> had tappy football with mowbray and his regime was falling apart by the end, gibson is gonna give him atleast 15million so will be interesting what happens there. Bridcutt looks different gravy for you in midfield.


We've just got Bridcutt back from injury and in the last couple of games you can see the big influence he has in the team, shame he is likely off to Sunderland to team back up with Poyet in January.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

why is yafai trading? box him then go for finish late on. bizarre.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Great learning fight for Yafai this.

He looks rusty and has lost a bit of confidence but he still is a talent.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahahahahahaha pathetic stoppage.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Hahaha another British stoppage


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Yafai looked fairly poor there.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

terrible stoppage


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

British stoppage.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

British referees. :-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Looked like an early stoppage. Yafai looked decent but still a bit rusty, that injury has definitely set him back.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Yafai just doesn't look the same since that injury. I hope he gets back to where he was because before he was my favourtite UK prospect, he made everything look so effortless. Reminded me of Naz so much,


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Wasn't paying much attention but it seemed like Yafai flurried a bit and the ref stopped it?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Hahaha another British stoppage


another matchroom stoppage.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

British Roy Jones receives an early Christmas gift by way of ridiculous stoppage.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fucks sake.this is boxing,where men take a bit of punishment.

Lanes competitive and yafais lost a point.so it's a good fight that's been stopped because of a handful of flush shots.stupid.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Wasn't paying much attention but it seemed like Yafai flurried a bit and the ref stopped it?


yeah yafai landed 3/4 clean punches and ref thought lane's life was at risk and jumped in.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

gob-bluth said:


> Befred still have this fight availible for betting so are you sure of the results ?


Yup. Both those results are in, according to a reporter I know ringside


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

damn kugan is looking sexy in the background there


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

If Howard Foster is one the refs tonight I'll go berserk.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

It seems your not allowed to take a knockdown now either.

Will groves think the stoppage was correct :hey


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Wasn't paying much attention but it seemed like Yafai flurried a bit and the ref stopped it?


Look in the oxford dictionary, and that'll be the definition of 'British stoppage' :lol:


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Shots hitting the gloves, opponent covering up and absorbing the shots - fight stopped. Ridiculous.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The best thing about Smith is this tune he comes in too


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Wasn't paying much attention but it seemed like Yafai flurried a bit and the ref stopped it?


Lane was hurt. Yafai throws a few hooks wich are all bloked and the ref steps in.
Another bad stoppage on a matchroom show. I mean I dont think Lane would have won anyway but at least let him try. This is boxing. Give him the chance to get through it.:-(


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Have Smith and Nelson had a lover's tiff?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Yafai wasn't looking brilliant, it wasn't on as it looked bad on Yafai, so the ref stopped it to save his image, british boxing at its finest...


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> The best thing about Smith is this tune he comes in too


Was just about to post this.

I love a fighter who has a distinctive song.this 'real gone kid' and Enzo macs tom petty tune are good examples.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Why is Paul Smith fighting Jamie Ambler?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

The famous "four" Smiths brother or in other words the famous "3" Smith brothers and the shit one that fights on Boxnation


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Should not even be sanctioned this. British champion taking on journeymen who usually takes on novices?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Why is Paul Smith fighting Jamie Ambler?


The miserable gits finally found his level?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Smith looks fat as fuck


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Lane was hurt. Yafai throws a few hooks wich are all bloked and the ref steps in.
> Another bad stoppage on a matchroom show. I mean I dont think Lane would have won anyway but at least let him try. This is boxing. Give him the chance to get through it.:-(


It doesn`t matter if it`s a Matchroom,Wazza,Fat Mick show poor stoppages happen too often in British boxing it`s a problem that needs sorting.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Fuck it, I'm going for me tea. Be arsed with Smith, he'll stop this kid inside 3 and then he and Gallagher will go off on in the post-fight calling out DeGale or Stieglitz. uke


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Is this fight at Cruiser?


----------



## Fileepe (Jun 6, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Is this fight at Cruiser?


:deal:yep:rofl


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Was just about to post this.
> 
> I love a fighter who has a distinctive song.this 'real gone kid' and Enzo macs tom petty tune are good examples.


Yep,I love Enzos tune.Froch should of come in to Welcome to the Jungle for the Groves fight,instead of trying to win the mancs over with Oasis.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Yep,I love Enzos tune.Froch should of come in to Welcome to the Jungle for the Groves fight,instead of trying to win the mancs over with Oasis.


Froch's walk out against Pascal was good, welcome to the jungle hit and instantly got me in the mood to watch a fight.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Bill said:


> Froch's walk out against Pascal was good, welcome to the jungle hit and instantly got me in the mood to watch a fight.


Delete


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> Froch's walk out against Pascal was good, welcome to the jungle hit and instantly got me in the mood to watch a fight.


Some old school Rocky tunes for the Bute fight was a personal favourite.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Someone has been studying the Boxrec


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Some old school Rocky tunes for the Bute fight was a personal favourite.


It was good but I don't think it suited Froch although can understand him using it.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Yep,I love Enzos tune.Froch should of come in to Welcome to the Jungle for the Groves fight,instead of trying to win the mancs over with Oasis.


Yep I was surprised by that.

My favourite froch intro was 'no easy way out' off rocky 4.v bute.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> It was good but I don't think it suited Froch although can understand him using it.


Who has the worst entrance music? :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bill said:


> Froch's walk out against Pascal was good, welcome to the jungle hit and instantly got me in the mood to watch a fight.[/QUO
> Yep at two in the morning,you need something to wake you up a bit.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

How many of the fights tonight on this card do we think will be slightly competitive?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Halling bigging up ambler.

'Look at the names on his record'

I thought smith wants Stieglitz.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

I fail to see what Smith gains from this fight bar a pretty small payday(only a guess) british champion fighting against a guy whom fights novices


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Who has the worst entrance music? :lol:


Degale having that bloke come out and sing a song called Chunky has to be up there. :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yep I was surprised by that.
> 
> My favourite froch intro was 'no easy way out' off rocky 4.v bute.


Yeah that was great.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yep I was surprised by that.
> 
> My favourite froch intro was 'no easy way out' off rocky 4.v bute.


Epic, the whole occasion was special.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Smith is fucking awful.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Jamie Ambler very crafty clever though his way to 10 wins lets forget about the 52 losses


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How many are at the Excel tonight do you reckon? 5k?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> How many of the fights tonight on this card do we think will be slightly competitive?


Two or three


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> Degale having that bloke come out and sing a song called Chunky has to be up there. :lol:







You made me do this I hope your happy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

ScouseLad said:


> Smith is fucking awful.


:lol: :yep


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How many are at the Excel tonight do you reckon? 5k?


it doesnt look a big arena, are there different hall in it?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The thing about this card is that there is allot of names but not many good fights,but if Purdy-Bundo turns in to a really good fight it won`t matter.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Sparky said:


> it doesnt look a big arena, are there different hall in it?


Isn't the excel like 10k?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> You made me do this I hope your happy


I'm fucking traumatized mate.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> How many are at the Excel tonight do you reckon? 5k?


set up for 4500 and they were expecting atleast 4000


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Too many one sided fights again.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

McDonnell is fighting the 176th best flyweight in the world in his fight on this undercard.

What's the point of this garbage?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ambler is a decent journeyman to be fair.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Boxing At its Best.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Bill said:


> I'm fucking traumatized mate.


:lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Isn't the excel like 10k?


It was 10k for the Olympics but the Excel is massive with different areas and also can be set up for a smaller type of card if need be


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wow, slightest bit of foot movement and Smith is clueless.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> set up for 4500 and they were expecting atleast 4000





Ashedward said:


> It was 10k for the Olympics but the Excel is massive with different areas and also can be set up for a smaller type of card if need be


Cheers lads.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Paul Smith blowing out of his arse after 6 rounds of nowt. Hope he gets robbed haha


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> set up for 4500 and they were expecting atleast 4000


any idea how many tickets a fighter is expected to sell and is it linked to there purse in anyway for the fighter further down the cards


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Gash7 said:


> Too many one sided fights again.


Thats true,but to be fair this is action we wouldn`t have normally seen in the old days and most people want to see as much of the card as possible,it`s the quality of the fights after 8 which will matter.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Thats true,but to be fair this is action we wouldn`t have normally seen in the old days and most people want to see as much of the card as possible,it`s the quality of the fights after 8 which will matter.


This.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Smith wont beat Sartison like this. Sartison isnt good but he is better than Smith.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

Sparky said:


> any idea how many tickets a fighter is expected to sell and is it linked to there purse in anyway for the fighter further down the cards


dont think it is linked to the purse at this level but if they wanna get on future hearn shows they will have to do a few tickets, owen sold fair few for the connor fight so hearn has put him on this one. Boylan has sold a fair whack so if he wins he will have a good chance of being on a future card.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"Very good performance"

Fuck off Glenn


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fielding would smash Smith to pieces, early.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Great win for Smith. Andre Ward, watch your back!!


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Berliner said:


> Smith wont beat Sartison like this. Sartison isnt good but he is better than Smith.


Smith was never going to beat Sartison, as you say Sartison isn't anything special but he's better than Smith.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> dont think it is linked to the purse at this level but if they wanna get on future hearn shows they will have to do a few tickets, owen sold fair few for the connor fight so hearn has put him on this one. Boylan has sold a fair whack so if he wins he will have a good chance of being on a future card.


Hearn will be wanting Georgie Kean and Frankie Buglioni soon.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves trying to be polite :lol:


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves could offer Smith some advice on how to get rid of the Lonsdale belt


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Please tell me groves isnt in the studio?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Spencer Oliver doing his best Tyrion Lannister there whilst Groves was being interviewed.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Ishy said:


> "Very good performance"
> 
> Fuck off Glenn


Weird because away from the cameras he talks a lot of sense. Was speaking to him morning after Froch Groves and he's not a bullshitter at all. He's very much a company man.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

smoggy7188 said:


> dont think it is linked to the purse at this level but if they wanna get on future hearn shows they will have to do a few tickets, owen sold fair few for the connor fight so hearn has put him on this one. Boylan has sold a fair whack so if he wins he will have a good chance of being on a future card.


It was just because in the interview with ifltv he said some had sold a shed load and if you where not an amatuer star its the only way you can get on in this business


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Thats true,but to be fair this is action we wouldn`t have normally seen in the old days and most people want to see as much of the card as possible,it`s the quality of the fights after 8 which will matter.


Yeah point taken mate.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Please tell me groves isnt in the studio?


there is no studio they are presenting it ringside and yeah Groves is there


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Groves trying to be polite :lol:


This! Groves following the Sky bias!

I do think he's a decent pundit though, far more knowledgeable then the usual sky crew.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Smith-Fielding would be a great fight to make for March. Fielding wins for me.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Hearn will be wanting Georgie Kean and Frankie Buglioni soon.


Buglioni has the only fans in Southern England who make a noise.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Connor-Goodjohn III should be a good fight, serious bad blood here.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

This should be a cracker


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Goodjohn's nickname is 'El Tornado' :lol:


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I am pretty sure that snot the main arena it looks tiny, is it like the MGM where they have smaller halls at the venue?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Buglioni has the only fans in Southern England who make a noise.


You heard Mitchell or barker fans? their mental. Buglioni's fan base is ridiculous though.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Goodjohn's nickname is 'El Tornado' :lol:


:rofl the fuck


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> You heard Mitchell or barker fans? their mental. Buglioni's fan base is ridiculous though.


Barkers retired.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

JIm Watt bingo card already in use! 'there's a solid look about goodjohn'


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Barkers retired.


But you still acknowledge that I'm right, cool.


----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Thats true,but to be fair this is action we wouldn`t have normally seen in the old days and most people want to see as much of the card as possible,it`s the quality of the fights after 8 which will matter.


Good point. Sadly I don't have much faith in the fights after 8 to be much more then mismatches, though.

Good fight on now.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> But you still acknowledge that I'm right, cool.


Barker does not count he is no longer an active boxer, we will have opportunity to see Mitchell's fans later.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Good johns exploding a lot, I'm sure he will tire first later on.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

19-19 for me. Decent fight this.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> JIm Watt bingo card already in use! 'there's a solid look about goodjohn'


:deal


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The punching technique in this fight...:verysad

Still, competitive and enjoyable enough.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> Barker does not count he is no longer an active boxer, we will have opportunity to see Mitchell's fans later.


If you don't know about Mitchell's fans you clearly havent seen him all that much,


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> The punching technique in this fight...:verysad
> 
> Still, competitive and enjoyable enough.


Yep, many Area title fights pan out like this, lack of punching technique but fun to watch.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Elephant Man said:


> Good point. Sadly I don't have much faith in the fights after 8 to be much more then mismatches, though.
> 
> Good fight on now.


Fair enough,I think Purdy-Bundo will be good but we shall see.


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Apols if someone has mentioned this elsewhere - anyone know rough ringwalk times for the thurman fight and broner fights?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Love these area title level fights, 29-28 Goodjohn.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

2-1 Goodjohn after 3


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hattons shirt is a bit ropey imo


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Ricky obviously got dressed in the dark


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Lettuce_Fists said:


> Apols if someone has mentioned this elsewhere - anyone know rough ringwalk times for the thurman fight and broner fights?


I would like to know this as well. Hopefully around 3ish and I can get some kip between 12am and 3. Not bothered about Shumenov or LSC fights


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Who has the worst entrance music? :lol:


I love Brook but All of the lights is fucking awful...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

39-37 Goodjohn, good fight this.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I love Brook but All of the lights is fucking awful...


The fact that all his pleb hardcore fans (as well as all the Matchroom crew) use it as a hashtag makes it worse.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BoltonTerrier said:


> I love Brook but All of the lights is fucking awful...







Surely this should be Kell's entrance music?


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Hahaha, ANything would be better than Kanye fucking West..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

49-46 Goodjohn


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Half decent fight on the sauerland bill as well.

We have been so spoiled these last few weeks.working through about 15 hours of boxing every weekend is great,but finding the time is hard.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Goodjohn looks alright. Shame hes not got a better workrate..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Half decent fight on the sauerland bill as well.
> 
> We have been so spoiled these last few weeks.working through about 15 hours of boxing every weekend is great,but finding the time is hard.


Who's on the german card? You're one of the only supporters of this London card tonight, i think it's solid, don't get why people don't like competitive fights, even if they are at area title level.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Better from Connor, far busier and jabbing more. Is Goodjohn feeling the pace? And am I mad to have this level after 6?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

'Box this cunts head off' ha ha.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

'box this cuns head off'

Halling: again, sorry for the language, fuck off Nick


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

"Box this cunt's head off." :-( Sometimes not even an apology is enough for the industrial language.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

59-54 Goodjohn


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Watt Bingo "Got himself in good shape"


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Connor is foolish, not even going to the body, is he retarded?


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Stunkie said:


>





Stunkie said:


> Surely this should be Kell's entrance music?




:lol:

Kell Brook vs Wolf. Imagine.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Who's on the german card? You're one of the only supporters of this London card tonight, i think it's solid, don't get why people don't like competitive fights, even if they are at area title level.


It's a decent trade show that's littered with names-Paul smith,martin Murray,Jamie McDonnell.

Mitchell-Zamora was a good fight on paper and bundu-purdy should deliver.

German card has braehmer-oliveira for the WBA regular plus kubrat pulev against an american(I think) and jack culcay.at the moment it's a good prospect of theirs against a solid win 1,lose 1 kind of fighter.

Neither card are outstanding but both are good.i actually think we have been spoiled with the quality recently.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

What times are the interesting fights on lads not clued up on this card but got some stuff to do tonight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

78-73 Goodjohn.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I have this very close


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Neither card are outstanding but both are good.i actually think we have been spoiled with the quality recently.


This is a rubbish card. We have not been spoiled recently.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

IS there any way of finding out which can are going to be televised?


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

One to watch said:


> It's a decent trade show that's littered with names-Paul smith,martin Murray,Jamie McDonnell.
> 
> Mitchell-Zamora was a good fight on paper and bundu-purdy should deliver.
> 
> ...


We have been spoiled, but its good to see all these fighters, and a great chance for them. They are live on TV and an unknown (to the casual fan) can put on a show and get himself some exposure!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I have this very close


Really? I have Goodjohn clearly winning going into the last


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

King Horse said:


> This is a rubbish card. We have not been spoiled recently.


Some people always want more.

The amount of live cards on British television is at an all time high.

Last week we had the echo show from warren,and then a deep golden boy card on boxnation against a class top rank card on sky.tonight we have 3 live cards which include the likes of broner-maidana and soto Karass-Thurman.

If you don't want to watch it then turn it off.how are fighters outside of the big promoters ever going to get a chance without tv time.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

How did Yafai look? Haven't got SS3


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

97-93 Goodjohn. Decent fight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> We have been spoiled, but its good to see all these fighters, and a great chance for them. They are live on TV and an unknown (to the casual fan) can put on a show and get himself some exposure!


Yep.

I've never seen goodjohn before and I like to see as many fighters on tv as possible without the standard dipping.

This fight (Connor-goodjohn) has been entertaining.whats not to like.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good fight this,think Goodjohn should get it.Nobody can say this fight isn`t competitive and last weeks domestic Boxnation show didn`t even start untill 20.00.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Really? I have Goodjohn clearly winning going into the last


I'm a sucker for work rate and make no apologies for it. Plus I know Danny :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good card imo


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Bendy said:


> What times are the interesting fights on lads not clued up on this card but got some stuff to do tonight.





Bendy said:


> IS there any way of finding out which can are going to be televised?


Come on lads don't do me like this


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> I'm a sucker for work rate and make no apologies for it. Plus I know Danny :lol:


He really is good value.win or lose.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> I'm a sucker for work rate and make no apologies for it. Plus I know Danny :lol:


:lol: :good


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bendy said:


> Come on lads don't do me like this


First page of the thread has the times.

I think.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

"Goodjohn moves on to the English Championship" 

Fuck off Halling you absolute idiot, this isn't the wrestling


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> If you don't want to watch it then turn it off.


I'm not watching.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Tell you what, give me Connor vs Goodjohn over Cleverly/Krasniqi any day


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> He really is good value.win or lose.


He is a really nice guy too. Always value as you say


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

If Nick Halling was brutally murdered tonight I wouldn't shed a tear.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> First page of the thread has the times.
> 
> I think.


Cheers. Doesn't look correct though Goodjohn/Connor is way down the list, interested in knowing if I'll get to watch Ben Ilyemi fight


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

King Horse said:


> I'm not watching.


Right.ok.

Surely you need to,when you do a British p4p top 30.

We have Martin Murray,Kevin Mitchell,Jamie mcdonnell and lee purdy all in action.these 4 are either in your top 30 or worth considering.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Groves is clearly loving all the action we're getting!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

St Edward on screen :eddie


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bendy said:


> Cheers. Doesn't look correct though Goodjohn/Connor is way down the list, interested in knowing if I'll get to watch Ben Ilyemi fight


Yeah I just noticed that.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie forcing this London-centric shite on us.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Right.ok.
> 
> Surely you need to,when you do a British p4p top 30.
> 
> We have Martin Murray,Kevin Mitchell,Jamie mcdonnell and lee purdy all in action.these 4 are either in your top 30 or worth considering.


All will move up after beating journeymen part from Mitchell who has a harder fight than the rest


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Right.ok.
> 
> Surely you need to,when you do a British p4p top 30.
> 
> We have Martin Murray,Kevin Mitchell,Jamie mcdonnell and lee purdy all in action.these 4 are either in your top 30 or worth considering.


Martin Murray, Kevin Mitchell & Jamie mcdonnell are fighting bums.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Didn't know until today that Martin Murray was dropped last time he met this opponent.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Eddie Hearn is a weasel.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Martin Murray, Kevin Mitchell & Jamie mcdonnell are fighting bums.


Exactly, quality of the A side doesn't make a card, quality of matchups do.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Can someone get Spencer Oliver a box? Looks like he's in a hole beside Groves and McCrory!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Glens excited.

'Fight after fight' 'who's coming next'

Surely this is standard form for a boxing show.one fight followed by another.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nelson is terrible...Can't even string a sentence together.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Didn't know until today that Martin Murray was dropped last time he met this opponent.


Yep,I heard that too and I think he beat Jamie Moore as well


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Exactly, quality of the A side doesn't make a card, quality of matchups do.


I tell you what, why don't you just change channels and watch xfactor final or some shit? I don't get complaining over something that people are not forced to watch, if you don't like it, don't watch it.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> Yep,I heard that too and I think he beat Jamie Moore as well


Yeah although that was more good timing I think.

Still he should be respected as he has a decent record and Murray's been inactive.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> I tell you what, why don't you just change channels and watch xfactor final or some shit? I don't get complaining over something that people are not forced to watch, if you don't like it, don't watch it.


So as a boxing fan I should just accept any shite that's offered up by promoters?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

BHAFC said:


> I tell you what, why don't you just change channels and watch xfactor final or some shit? I don't get complaining over something that people are not forced to watch, if you don't like it, don't watch it.


If you don't like us moaning then get off this forum.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Exactly, quality of the A side doesn't make a card, quality of matchups do.


That's true,so he does need to Purdy-Bundu to be decent and hopefully it will.If not then this card will be no better then the Christmas cracker and the London finest show which would be a shame.Still better then Wazzas last London show but that's not hard.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bendy said:


> Cheers. Doesn't look correct though Goodjohn/Connor is way down the list, interested in knowing if I'll get to watch Ben Ilyemi fight


Don't take my word for this.but I read elsewhere that he has already fought and drew.

Could be bullshit though.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yeah although that was more good timing I think.
> 
> Still he should be respected as he has a decent record and Murray's been inactive.


Yep,not the worst tune up in the world


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

King Horse said:


> If you don't like us moaning then get off this forum.


He is being positive.

You are reading an RBR on a card you don't want to watch.

What's the point in that,just so you can be negative now and again.im sure most people on here tonight will watch and enjoy this card.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ogogo up, he made a huge mistake signing with golden boy IMO.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

I like Tuuka Kostijan


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Ogogo up, he made a huge mistake signing with golden boy IMO.


Why? He's been injured a bit, but was scheduled to open the Mayweather/Canelo PPV


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> He is being positive.
> 
> You are reading an RBR on a card you don't want to watch.
> 
> What's the point in that,just so you can be negative now and again.im sure most people on here tonight will watch and enjoy this card.


Don't pay attention, King Horse is a troll.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Ogogo up, he made a huge mistake signing with golden boy IMO.


It certainly hasn't paid off yet.

The thing is he is miles down the priority list with them.absolutely miles.

The only thing he can do is fight on other cards and impress,then Schaefer will give him a chance.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Ogogo looks decent but he has that annoying habit of touching his face after resetting or throwing a punch


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Don't take my word for this.but I read elsewhere that he has already fought and drew.
> 
> Could be bullshit though.


That's annoying, really want to see him fight used to see him loads in the gym.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

God I hate when its only chavvy birds you can hear shouting at ringside, they react to the slightest thing and are a royal pain in my ears.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Ogogo just has never impressed me for some reason everything he does seems forced he needs to relax in the ring a bit more.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Why? He's been injured a bit, but was scheduled to open the Mayweather/Canelo PPV


He could have a real big fan base over here, but GBP can't market him right in this country IMO, maybe that;s good for him, who knows. I didn't know about the injury


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Ogogo has feather fists.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Don't pay attention, King Horse is a troll.


This card is dire.


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> Ogogo looks decent but he has that annoying habit of touching his face after resetting or throwing a punch


He doesn't cover up or block shots properly against a better opponent he'll be eating jabs all night.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

King Horse said:


> This card is dire.


Yet you're watching :haye


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The Ukrainian who some say got robbed against Ogogo in the Olympics turns pro next week.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yet you're watching :haye


Apparently he isn't, yet he still knows he doesn't like it.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Arrruummmmmmmm punches!


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yet you're watching :haye


I tune in and out.

It's a weak card, I'm surprised people are defending this toss.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Apparently he isn't, yet he still knows he doesn't like it.


:lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Sparky said:


> any idea how many tickets a fighter is expected to sell and is it linked to there purse in anyway for the fighter further down the cards


Fighters have different kind of deals. British title and above you wont be contracted to sell tickets, the elite ams like Campbell wont either. But the guys at area level and below will need to sell a quota or there fight gets pulled, and there purse will be based on ticket sales.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Elephant Man said:


> How many of the fights tonight on this card do we think will be slightly competitive?


6.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Apparently he isn't, yet he still knows he doesn't like it.


It's crap.

http://boxrec.com/show_display.php?show_id=680598


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I like Ogogo's shorts, nice and simple


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol:


And yet we are expected to wait for baited breath for his definitive P4P list...............and he doesn't even watch the shows :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

King Horse said:


> I tune in and out.
> 
> It's a weak card, I'm surprised people are defending this toss.


I'm not defending it, I just think it's decent. 16 fights is way too much though, at least 5 competitive fights on the card. VERY dissapointing that the big names on the card are in mismatches, but they only got added at short notice. I'd rather them not be on tbh.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

What's going on on Boxnation? Just watching Pulev and it's vanished


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Ogogo is average, he'll be taken out at world level.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Is that Bill Ives?


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Pathetic lack of power really, he's hit this Blackwell with everything he has and hasn't even buzzed him.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Boxnation back on


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> What's going on on Boxnation? Just watching Pulev and it's vanished


It's on 10 second tape delay Abell knocked him out, so they are performing a screwjob of epic proportions


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Halling's demanding a British stoppage.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Pulev down, looked a balance shot but gets up and floors Abell with a body shot


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Is that Bill Ives?


Yep. He is working with Eddie Hearn now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Halling's demanding a British stoppage.


Thought you were not watching?


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> Thought you were not watching?


I wasn't, now I am.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Ogogo fights like Ali Raymi


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

I'd like to see Ogogo v Eubank Jr soon...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

King Horse said:


> I wasn't, now I am.


Where is Paul Smith in the British top 30 mate?


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

This guy has been stopped once in his 26 losses yet Halling seems to think he cant take shots......


----------



## JonnyBGoode (Jun 13, 2013)

Ogogo is basically a poor mans Chris Eubank Junior!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

King Horse said:


> This card is dire.


No, it isn't


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

halling is the worst man


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Dan Blackwell is nails. Fucking hell, Nick Halling is taking it to new levels tonight, cunt.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> Where is Paul Smith in the British top 30 mate?


Nowhere.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Pulev DOWN in round four!!!

He gets to his feet, knocks Abell down 3 times, and wins the fight


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Halling has to go, how opinionated is this gobshite? 

He is a failed 9 ball pool and NFL pundit, he should just call the action and shut up and leave the rest to Jimmy Boy


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Halling isn't even watching! Most of the shots/skirmishes are hitting the gloves, Blackwell fighting back albeit not on the level of Ogogo, but you just don't stop it as the other guy is a higher level, they might as well just work the results out on paper!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Pulev DOWN in round four!!!
> 
> He gets to his feet, knocks Abell down 3 times, and wins the fight


wtf was Pulev hurt?


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

King Horse said:


> Nowhere.


Top man. I would have him around 64.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Blackwell is a tough bastard :ibutt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> Halling isn't even watching! Most of the shots/skirmishes are hitting the gloves, Blackwell fighting back albeit not on the level of Ogogo, but you just don't stop it as the other guy is a higher level, they might as well just work the results out on paper!


Halling just makes things up to excite himself.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> wtf was Pulev hurt?


No not at all, got straight up and smiled, looked a balance thing, possibly stood on his foot


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> wtf was Pulev hurt?


Na flash kd, he then brutalized his opponent to the body.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Work to do for Ogogo, still early days, needs a bit more composure in there. Seems like he would have great stamina though, good tempo.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Rob said:


> Top man. I would have him around 64.


I'd have him in the top 50 just because of his British title.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Right 20 on bundo fuck purdy. Although he has got himself in great shape for once.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

I used to think Liam was the shittest smith but defo it's Paul 
Although I rate him as a pundit

Bill Ives with Eddie now ?? I thought he invested in boxnation @Rob


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Ogogo will barely be british level


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

60-53? Christ no knockdown and they give him a 10-8 one round.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

jimcox88 said:


> Ogogo will barely be british level


GB will guard him for ages and somehow get him a titleshot though


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

People seem to be overlooking that Ogogo has been out injured for 5 months.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gash7 said:


> No not at all, got straight up and smiled, looked a balance thing, possibly stood on his foot





shenmue said:


> Na flash kd, he then brutalized his opponent to the body.


Cheers lads.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Don't see anything in him at all, think he gets stopped by the first puncher he comes across


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> People seem to be overlooking that Ogogo has been out injured for 5 months.


he hasnt impressed me in any of his fights yet


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Scorpio78 said:


> I used to think Liam was the shittest smith but defo it's Paul
> Although I rate him as a pundit
> 
> Bill Ives with Eddie now ?? I thought he invested in boxnation @Rob


No just winding up The Genius.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

jimcox88 said:


> Ogogo will barely be british level


Way too early to determine that IMO. But I do think he'll fall short beyond domestic level.


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

The thought occurs that I could hit Jim Watt on the back of the head with a rolled up programme from my seat. I need to banish such thoughts and concentrate on the boxing.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

I didn't rate him before the injury, nice kid but don't see him going far


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxnation now showing Brones bum of the month club.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> wtf was Pulev hurt?


Not in the slightest, just off balanced. But that's the reaction I was going for :lol:


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Rob said:


> People seem to be overlooking that Ogogo has been out injured for 5 months.


 Only his 4th fight as well, long way to go. Learning his trade, shows decent ability. Time will tell, cant write him off like some are already!


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Woah, that fat fella taking his top off in the background of the camera. Nobody wants to see that.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Joshua talking pure shit about Americans starting out doing ten rounders....


----------



## Doyley10 (Aug 3, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Way too early to determine that IMO. But I do think he'll fall short beyond domestic level.


He does look a bit one dimensional and doesn't seem to have a great deal of power. It's still early days though and he's had a long layoff so I'll give him the benefit of the doubt for now. I'm good like that.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Rob said:


> Yep. He is working with Eddie Hearn now.


Francis and George are round Bill's house right now blowing his safe.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Doyley10 said:


> The thought occurs that I could hit Jim Watt on the back of the head with a rolled up programme from my seat. I need to banish such thoughts and concentrate on the boxing.


Please do it


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Glenn Mccrory talking sense about matching prospects tougher! wow, didn't expect tha


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Jamie McDonnell still disgusts me. I will never forgive him for he did to Dennis Hobson.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Glenn Mccrory talking sense about matching prospects tougher! wow, didn't expect tha


x2.

this card is complete turd. Too much show casing their fighters rather than schooling them properly.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Glenn Mccrory talking sense about matching prospects tougher! wow, didn't expect tha


Yep,he`s starting to do that now.I think he has said the same about Luke Campball and he has a point.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Glenn's actually started speaking some truth recently, I like it


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> x2.
> 
> this card is complete turd. Too much show casing their fighters rather than schooling them properly.


Troll! This card is great!


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

That bird from the jingle bells song has done porn. Look it up and have a wonderful evening chaps


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> Glenn's actually started speaking some truth recently, I like it


Frank is maybe trying to poach him to Boxnation


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Abigail :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Thought wtf's Keith Thurman doing on Sky :lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

ffs Halling, every fighters gets to keep the belt. Even if they lose it in the ring.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

This isn't a bad card, though it's a shame the bigger name opponents are in such one sided fights. It has the feeling of a show which would be more impressive if you took the likes of Smith, Murray and McDonnell off it, and just focused on the competitive bouts with lesser known fighters, such as Connor/Goodjohn. All things considered, it's not a bad show though and I don't mind seeing fighters staying active, regardless of the opponent. The fans will certainly get their monies worth.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why is Hearn showing these fights, there are a good 5 competitive fights, they should all be on the main card!


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Love the shock that McDonnel's opponent can actually box! How dare he?!?!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Troll! This card is great!


I can`t wait for Bulioni v journeymen in the chief support oh wait:yep

We will only know if this card is shite at the end of the night.Purdy-Bundu could be quality.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

King Horse said:


> Troll! This card is great!


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Funky col' Medina. :hat


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 4, 2013)

whats the fucking point in this card, ruined my night.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

McDonnell looks unimpressive against fighters like this. He really needs to be in with fighters above European level to get the best out of him.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Jack said:


> McDonnell looks unimpressive against fighters like this. He really needs to be in with fighters above European level to get the best out of him.


can't understand how Matchroom take him in 6 or 8 rounders after signing him having fought in 12 rounders previously. Its purely making up the numbers imo.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

McDonnell is truly awful to watch, most boring British fighter by far


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> McDonnell looks unimpressive against fighters like this. He really needs to be in with fighters above European level to get the best out of him.


 Because he isnt impressive...


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Medina 2-1


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> can't understand how Matchroom take him in 6 or 8 rounders after signing him having fought in 12 rounders previously. Its purely making up the numbers imo.


He's probably just being kept active until he can fight either Hall or Malinga. He only fought twice in 2012 and then waited 7 months before the Ceja fight, so he's not been active enough recently either.

Hopefully after this the quality of opposition improves because these fights obviously do nothing for a fighter. If his next opponent was the Hall/Malinga winner, that'd be ideal for him, I think, but he can't fight another poor opponent.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

mcdonnell is losing


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Special said:


> McDonnell is truly awful to watch, most boring British fighter by far


Go watch 75 percent of his pro fights, there enjoyable IMO.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Sadly McDonnell could lose every round he will still win 80-72 or at the least 79-73.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> can't understand how Matchroom take him in 6 or 8 rounders after signing him having fought in 12 rounders previously. Its purely making up the numbers imo.


They obviously signed him with the intention of doing world title fights. They are just keeping him active and waiting for the Hall v Malinga fight to happen, so they no what move to make. Nothing wrong with it, just shouldnt be on Sky Sports 1 or PPV.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Jack said:


> McDonnell looks unimpressive against fighters like this. He really needs to be in with fighters above European level to get the best out of him.


No. McDonnell just isnt impressive. Beating a crude mexican for the vacant IBF belt dindt change that.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Jack said:


> He's probably just being kept active until he can fight either Hall or Malinga. He only fought twice in 2012 and then waited 7 months before the Ceja fight, so he's not been active enough recently either.
> 
> Hopefully after this the quality of opposition improves because these fights obviously do nothing for a fighter. If his next opponent was the Hall/Malinga winner, that'd be ideal for him, I think, but he can't fight another poor opponent.


even if his next fight isn't the Hall-Malinga winner he had better be in a better fight time round. All these suppose world title contenders and they are fighting journeymen


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

McDonnell one of those fighters we get a lot of in Britain. Not particularly outstanding in any part of their game but work hard and get the most out of their talent.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Go watch 75 percent of his pro fights, there enjoyable IMO.


I've watched a fair few they aren't entertaining


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Where's the workrate from Mcdonell? He doesn't look up for this, just like his last fight. He's normally very active


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This could be classed as slightly competitive I reckon


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

2-2


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

So bored of the phrase "outworking".


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

McDonell's one of the most boring fighters at 'world' level.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Special said:


> I've watched a fair few they aren't entertaining


Well you must only find Arturo Gatti entertaining.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Where's the workrate from Mcdonell? He doesn't look up for this, just like his last fight. He's normally very active


 Probably knows he can get the points win just by turning up on a Matchroom card....


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> So bored of the phrase "outworking".


It's all Halling says, I just feel like muting the whole show.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

fuck it going to watch Box Nation instead.

this is putrid.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> It's all Halling says, I just feel like muting the whole show.


I also think someone needs to explain what "telegraphing" means to him.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

What pisses me off is these guys getting a bit of exposure against journeymen and average competition and not having the brains or ability to put on a show for the paying/viewing public. This is a great chance for them to show a bit of charisma, get the fans on side for future fights and get other promoters interested in you, and they put in bland affairs like this.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

This guy would have given yafai a stern test a few weeks back


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Watt thinks Purdy is a lucky fucker to have a Euro title shot handed to him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Medina looks like the puncher in there.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Watt thinks Purdy is a lucky fucker to have a Euro title shot handed to him.


I think he is speaking the truth personally.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Purdy _is_ a lucky fucker.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Hassan N'dam beats Anthony Fitzgerald UD in Spain.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Die Hard on E4 lads.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Hassan N'dam beats Anthony Fitzgerald UD in Spain.


Good.

I like N'dam, very good boxer, hopefully he gets another shot at Quillin.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> I think he is speaking the truth personally.


Yep he`s spot on for once


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> he hasnt impressed me in any of his fights yet


Me neither.... Eubank Jnr is a far better prospect IMO


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

I wonder is the Matchfix promotions special coming up to hand Purdy a belt. @Rob previously speculated Purdy will win on the cards no matter what. As Edwards inside man he would know.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

dont think we will see mcdonnell win another world title tbh


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> I wonder is the Matchfix promotions special coming up to hand Purdy a belt. @Rob previously speculated Purdy will win on the cards no matter what. As Edwards inside man he would know.


I was usiing it as an example


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Twats looking at a fight in the crowd rather then watch whats going on in the ring,to be fair I don`t blame them with this fight but some people were doing it at the Froch-Groves fight the idiots.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> I was usiing it as an example


We will see.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> I wonder is the Matchfix promotions special coming up to hand Purdy a belt. @Rob previously speculated Purdy will win on the cards no matter what. As Edwards inside man he would know.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> dont think we will see mcdonnell win another world title tbh


Bantamweight is fairly weak. Maybe they can find another crude mexican to fight for the vacant belt.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@dftaylor that word workrate again :lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Well,that wasn`t entertaining but was slightly competitive at least.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @dftaylor that word workrate again :lol:


After the third mention in about five minutes I hit mute and turned on 4HD. Watching serial killers is more competitive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Bantamweight is fairly weak. Maybe they can find another crude mexican to fight for the vacant belt.


Disagree that Bantamweight is weak. No elite names but the WBC, WBA & WBO champs all beat Mcadonnel at his best


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

AllyPally said:


> That bird from the jingle bells song has done porn. Look it up and have a wonderful evening chaps


Post a link or her name, thanks.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Watt & Halling: Good little opponent. Maybe, but he's a fucking flyweight.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

McDonnell's time at the top (if you consider it that) is over now I feel.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Richie had it fairly close 78-75.Fuck off Halling Mendina wasn`t that great.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

A very good opponent? Fuck off Halling, a "World Champion" should dispose of that opponent with ease.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

He sounds like Brook.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Why is he doing 8 rounders?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

You know


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

HMSTempleGarden said:


>


:lol: :good


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Disagree that Bantamweight is weak. No elite names but the WBC, WBA & WBO champs all beat Mcadonnel at his best


Still doesnt mean its a good division. Its one of the weaker divisions.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> After the third mention in about five minutes I hot mute and turned on 4HD. Watching serial killers is more competitive.


People gave Haye shit when he said "as one sided as a gang rape" but it's a very adapt way to describe some of this.

Medina be a good opponent for Kal Yafai


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Still doesnt mean its a good division. Its one of the weaker divisions.


And McDonnell is not a world level fighter


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Has Glen brought his son?


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

spencer oliver looks like one of the 7 dwarfs


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Two slightly competitive fights and one competitive fight so far since the card stated on Sky at 6.It will be good to see Murrey fight again it`s been a while.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm going to crack one off over your avatar


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

This show is just so meh, nearly all the Fast Car London shows have been rubbish (Froch vs Kessler excluded) 

Johnny Nelson is terrible when using an autocue


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

"Ended the career of Jamie Moore". Fuck off Nick.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Ishy said:


> "Ended the career of Jamie Moore". Fuck off Nick.


Halling makes me miss Ian Darke so much.....


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

"Does Martin Murray want to put this guy away, or just some exercise?" 

Please Halling, I can't handle this shit anymore


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Halling isn't that bad that it warrants every post being about shit he is. Some of these comments people are picking up on are fine.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Jack said:


> Halling isn't that bad that it warrants every post being about shit he is. Some of these comments people are picking up on are fine.


I think I deserve credit with how lenient I am on the waste of space.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Murray looks absolutely awful.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Watt and Halling really have it in for Murray tonight!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Halling isn't that bad that it warrants every post being about shit he is. Some of these comments people are picking up on are fine.


Bullshit. He's the worst commentator I've ever heard. He just makes things up.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

jim watt's whining drives me mad. he probably moans more than his wife in bed.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

I hate to agree with Jim Watt but Murray don't look at 100%


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> Halling isn't that bad that it warrants every post being about shit he is. Some of these comments people are picking up on are fine.


Well, thank you for establishing the criteria we should use to share our own views.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

The ref will panic if this goes 8.Will this guy get robbed


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> Halling isn't that bad that it warrants every post being about shit he is. Some of these comments people are picking up on are fine.


we simply expect better commentating than this.

hes terrible and sky need to get better, its beyond a joke now


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

World class middlweight Martin Murray.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

These Matchroom cards are terrible.... Eddie needs to do more than stack the cards full of 'names' in one sided fights..... Awful stuff


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

This is dire.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Well this is surprisingly slightly competative


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> World class middlweight Marting Murray.


:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

This is really worrying from Murray. He looks absolutely awful.

For what it's worth, Sergey Khomitski had Murray down the first time they met


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't get it, Murray and Mcdonnell are in competitive fights yet it's awful viewing, interesting....


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I don't get it, Murray and Mcdonnell are in competitive fights yet it's awful viewing, interesting....


Sums it up perfectly

Eddie has to produce better fare than this


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

we can see why Murray doesn't fancy or has ducked Golovkin.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Murray getting hurt by bodyshots just shows what a demolition job it'd be for Golovkin. Wouldn't fair much different to Macklin.

Do think there is something wrong with him though, he looks weak.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Murray finally gets some work in, good round for him. 2-2 on the cards most likely.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think there is a lack of buzz because we've had matches with little prospect of KO's. Some competetive decent fights but when you've got two guys that never look like getting the guy out of there, time and time again, it does dampen the atmosphere.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I don't get it, Murray and Mcdonnell are in competitive fights yet it's awful viewing, interesting....


atmosphere has something to do with it

barely any noise from the fans, just too quiet


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Franks card last week was better than this shit. Purdy Bundu better liven this up .


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

here for the moaners http://www.itv.com/itv/ enjoy.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> atmosphere has something to do with it
> 
> barely any noise from the fans, just too quiet


Because the fans turned up for Mitchell, Purdy and all the lads in area title fights, not Northerners like Murray and Mcdonnell. Eddie has showcased the wrong fights.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> we simply expect better commentating than this.
> 
> hes terrible and sky need to get better, its beyond a joke now


I don't rate him either but his comments aren't that ridiculous that it warrants moaning every time he comes out with one.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> World class middlweight Martin Murray.


World class? Halling said he was at 'elite level' :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This has been a good fight - or I'm enjoying it at least. Murray took a while to get going, but he's getting it done now.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Murray getting hurt by bodyshots just shows what a demolition job it'd be for Golovkin. Wouldn't fair much different to Macklin.
> 
> Do think there is something wrong with him though, he looks weak.


Yeah, it's a bit hard to gauge how good Murray is from this fight. He looks poor, and could well lose, but he clearly isn't at his best either.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

'We see Andy Lee refining his game under Adam Booth' 

Nick Halling is a complete tosspot, he looks worse under Booth.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Watt needs to realise that Murray has never been the come forward, ultra aggressive fighter he's dreamed up...has he ever seen him fight?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Franks card last week was better than this shit. Purdy Bundu better liven this up .


So far you`re right but all this card needs is a really good main event and it gets turned around.To be fair the Enzo fight was good last week but Ormond-Matthews wasn`t as good as they were making out last week.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

murray is marcos maidana's older brother.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> 'We see Andy Lee refining his game under Adam Booth'
> 
> Nick Halling is a complete tosspot, he looks worse under Booth.


He just speaks for the sake of speaking. It's rarely based on any observable analysis or facts, he does nothing to put the action in context, and often ends up repeating the same things again and again.


----------



## ScouseLad (May 16, 2013)

Do Watt and Halling think there might be something missing from Murray tonight or that something might be wrong with his health? Havent heard it mentioned.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

The faces ringside are hilarious. Most folks are yawning or having a chat. What a dreadful night so far.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Do Watt and Halling think there might be something missing from Murray tonight or that something might be wrong with his health? Havent heard it mentioned.


:lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Because the fans turned up for Mitchell, Purdy and all the lads in area title fights, not Northerners like Murray and Mcdonnell. Eddie has showcased the wrong fights.


Yep Hearn has got it wrong so far,but the Purdy and Mitchell fights can turn it around


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Smooth said:


> The faces ringside are hilarious. Most folks are yawning or having a chat. What a dreadf


Should get some photos of them and tweet them to fastcar


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

ScouseLad said:


> Do Watt and Halling think there might be something missing from Murray tonight or that something might be wrong with his health? Havent heard it mentioned.


:lol:


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Can't wait for Eddie's take on all these fights later with Kugan!


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

who is on after the Murray fight?


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Why is Novak Djokovic in the front row?


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Girlfriend just in from work:

Girlfriend: What are you watching?

Me: The boxing

Girlfriend: But there is no noise, sounds like the snooker.

Says it all :lol:


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Change the fucking record comms fuck sake


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Can't wait for Eddie's take on all these fights later with Kugan!


There actually turning into surprisingly competitive fights so he will be like 'Look how many 50/50 fights we had'


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> Should get some photos of them and tweet them to fastcar


He's had a bad few weeks, fucking love it!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Murray isn't the best boxer out there but he definitely doesn't look right. I'm sure the excuses will roll out post-fight


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Murray isn't the best boxer out there but he definitely doesn't look right. I'm sure the excuses will roll out post-fight


:deal


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

I get the feeling something isn't quite right with Murray...


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Wonder if Halling scored it 80-72


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

CautiousPaul said:


> I get the feeling something isn't quite right with Murray...


Surprised the commentators haven't picked up on it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fair score.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Fast Car ordered Murray to box flat so the result was close and he could say it was a 50/50 fight....


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That was a lucky escape in a lot of ways. If Murray was still ill he really should have pulled out.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

77-75 to Murray. Poor showing from him.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Surprised the commentators haven't picked up on it.


Yeh not heard it mentioned.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Fair play to Murray for not churning out excuses.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Two competitive fights and two slightly competitive fights but we do need some entertainment and hopefully the crowd will wake up when the two London based fighters get on.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow. Looks like something was wrong with Murrau, any updates on his condition?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Honest interview from Murray.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Murray vs Quillin then?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That was answered with some class from Murray - agreed he just fought badly. What are the thoughts it's a fight with Quillin?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Its not a world title you twats!


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Murray: "I'm not going to blame it on not being able to get up for the fight or the virus, but I couldn't get up for the fight and I had a virus"


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

oh no groves


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> Murray vs Quillin then?


WBA regular mate


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm betting its Quillin.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

WhoDatNation said:


> Murray vs Quillin then?


No mate, Murray fighting someone for WBA regular.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

WBA regular in Monaco, no?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Stunkie said:


> Murray: "I'm not going to blame it on not being able to get up for the fight or the virus, but I couldn't get up for the fight and I had a virus"


:rofl


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I like Murrey but if it`s the wba regular title then it`s not a real title.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> No mate, Murray fighting someone for WBA regular.


Ahh, got it now! Cheers atsch

Britain: The home of paper champions


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Left after Oggogo and just got back fill me in lads


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> No mate, Murray fighting someone for WBA regular.


when was Golovkin upgraded to Super Champion?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> WBA regular in Monaco, no?


Yeah, Hearn said he's probably fighting some Russian Inter-WBA guy for the Regular title.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> when was Golovkin upgraded to Super Champion?


Must have been very recently mate.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Bendy said:


> Left after Oggogo and just got back fill me in lads


you should have stayed "left" its been abysmal.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yeah, Hearn said he's probably fighting some Russian Inter-WBA guy for the Regular title.


Chudinov has been mentioned. You know, the guy who drew against Patrick Mendy.

"WORLD TITLE FIGHT" THOUGH!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> you should have stayed "left" its been abysmal.


I don't think it's been bad at all tbh. Connor-Goodjohn was solid, and Mcdonell and Murray in competitive fights. Nothing good but still Ochieng-Evans, Purdy-Bundu to come.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Must have been very recently mate.


WBA need lined up against a wall and machined gunned for this nonsense. Nothing more than a total mockery.

if Murray doesn't face Golovkin he can go forth and multiple.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Murray going life and death with a journeyman.....:lol:

Macklin would smash him.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I don't think it's been bad at all tbh. Connor-Goodjohn was solid, and *Mcdonell and Murray in competitive fights*. Nothing good but still Ochieng-Evans, Purdy-Bundu to come.


trouble is, they shouldn't have been competitive fights. Only fight am looking forward to is Bundu. Braehmer fight might be decent as well.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

A fully prepared Kevin Mitchell.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Since 8, this has been abysmal.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I don't think it's been bad at all tbh. Connor-Goodjohn was solid, and Mcdonell and Murray in competitive fights. Nothing good but still Ochieng-Evans, Purdy-Bundu to come.


Has Boylan-Owens happened yet? If not then if most fights go the distance, this will go on well after 12.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> you should have stayed "left" its been abysmal.


It hasn`t been that bad,it`s been poor but the anti Hearn brigade have been going overboard with the moaning tonight.Let see how the chief support and main event looks


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> A fully prepared Kevin Mitchell.


beats Ricky Burns. :rofl


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

I remember this guy fighting Murray, clearly remember scoring it 117-111 to Murray.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> It hasn`t been that bad,it`s been poor but the anti Hearn brigade have been going overboard with the moaning tonight.Let see how the chief support and *main event *looks


been holding on for that fight all night, watching Box Nation at the minute


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking prepared


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Chudinov has been mentioned. You know, the guy who drew against Patrick Mendy.
> 
> "WORLD TITLE FIGHT" THOUGH!


Please tell me it isn't him :rofl he's awful. I thought Quigg was a paper champion but Murray would take it to new levels.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Waaaaaar mitchell!!!!!


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> WBA need lined up against a wall and machined gunned for this nonsense. Nothing more than a total mockery.
> 
> if Murray doesn't face Golovkin he can go forth and multiple.


its ridiculous that he becomes a world champion after refusing to fight GGG

hes been the mandatory for ages

WBA are a joke


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> been holding on for that fight all night, watching Box Nation at the minute


That better be good,I have been bigging it up all night:smile


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Please tell me it isn't him :rofl he's awful. I thought Quigg was a paper champion but Murray would take it to new levels.


Boxrec has Chudinov fighting for the interim WBA title next Saturday atsch. Fighting some Colombian.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

The US card is already underway and Jermain Taylor's fight is about to start. Shame Golden Boy don't stream undercards like Top Rank do.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Martin Murray "The Rice Paper" Champion


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Hell, who's Gary?


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Eliminator with Tommy Coyle! Yes!!!!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Ricky Hatton looked proper done in in that interview.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> you should have stayed "left" its been abysmal.


Sounds like it from the crowd.


BoxingAnalyst said:


> I don't think it's been bad at all tbh. Connor-Goodjohn was solid, and Mcdonell and Murray in competitive fights. Nothing good but still Ochieng-Evans, Purdy-Bundu to come.


Saw the latter half of Connor/Goodjohn heard Murray was unimpressive. Look forward to seeing Ochieng fight again the Eagle once had the honour of being my avvy.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Eliminator with Tommy Coyle! Yes!!!!


Ffs atsch


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> its ridiculous that he becomes a world champion after refusing to fight GGG
> 
> hes been the mandatory for ages
> 
> WBA are a joke


ducked him at least twice now, could have been fighting Golovkin in Monaco as well. Nah this smells of the WBA bringing another title into the mix. Utter shambles.

People question Golovkin as well with the "oh has he fought!" well here we have at least the 4th or the 5th top 10 ranked middleweight duck the fella.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Mitchell looking good so far


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Mitchell looks shit hot at this level then steps up and gets found out but it's cos he wasn't "well prepared".


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> ducked him at least twice now, could have been fighting Golovkin in Monaco as well. Nah this smells of the WBA bringing another title into the mix. Utter shambles.
> 
> People question Golovkin as well with the "oh has he fought!" well here we have at least the 4th or the 5th top 10 ranked middleweight duck the fella.


yep murray will be getting the wba "regular" belt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Mitchell looks shit hot at this level then steps up and gets found out but it's cos he wasn't "well prepared".


Exactly, he's just not that good IMO. Classy boxer at European level though.


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

I wonder what barry jones would say about the mitchell jab?


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Halling on Mitchells performance against Prescott 'Yeah that was total world class'


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

ShaneTheSherriff said:


> Halling on Mitchells performance against Prescott 'Yeah that was total world class'


It was.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

I really cant stand Mitchell. 

Should work in a tool shop.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Mitchell looks shit hot at this level then steps up and gets found out but it's cos he wasn't "well prepared".


It's why his fans try so hard to bump up Prescott as a force. If Prescott was world-class and that was Mitchell at his best, then he must have been less than his best when he lost to other world-class opposition. When of course, the easiest conclusion is that Prescott wasn't world-class other than one night against Amir Khan, years before, and that Mitchell isn't world-class either.

"That weren't the real Kevin Mitchell in there"

Ah, so you only got fucked up and chased-down by light-hitting Ricky Burns because you were under-prepared, and not because he was just a lot better than you?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> It was.


No. It wasn't.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Rob said:


> It was.


It wasn't.

It was a very good, technical performance against a fringe contender.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> It's why his fans try so hard to bump up Prescott as a force. If Prescott was world-class and that was Mitchell at his best, then he must have been less than his best when he lost to other world-class opposition. When of course, the easiest conclusion is that Prescott wasn't world-class other than one night against Amir Khan, years before, and that Mitchell isn't world-class either.
> 
> "That weren't the real Kevin Mitchell in there"
> 
> Ah, so you only got fucked up and chased-down by light-hitting Ricky Burns because you were under-prepared, and not because he was just a lot better than you?


Who are these people. I always here storys about Mitchells deluded fans on this forum, but I never see any?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@dftaylor trolling Mitchell...:rofl


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Almost time for the Birdman of Germany to step into the ring!


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Michelle will gas and get tagged later on, hard. He's wasting energy dancing round. Sky are right up Kevins arse hole tonight.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

always quite liked kev.:yep

just a shame about his defence when he steps up the opposition.

at a level he's still got plenty to offer.

but predictably hearn will big up world title talk and he'll get bumped off again.atsch


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Mitchell looking quality 
his counter left>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> It wasn't.
> 
> It was a very good, technical performance against a fringe contender.


I dont think the opponent has to be world class, for a performance to be classed as world class.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Sensing a British stoppage soon when Mitchell starts to lose gas.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mitchell really does have a brilliant jab.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Rob said:


> I dont think the opponent has to be world class, for a performance to be classed as world class.


then we have a difference of opinion.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> I dont think the opponent has to be world class, for a performance to be classed as world class.


Was it fuck. Solid performance, nothing more.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> then we have a difference of opinion.


Anthony Joshua looked world class against Emanuele Leo.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> I dont think the opponent has to be world class, for a performance to be classed as world class.


That is an utterly ludicrous statement.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

does anyone feel the mitchell fight is in slow motion


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> I dont think the opponent has to be world class, for a performance to be classed as world class.


lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I437P using Tapatalk


----------



## AllyPally (Dec 14, 2013)

Halling bringing in video games. Thats the extent of this berks knowhow


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Can some give me a full run down of all the decision's please.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> Anthony Joshua looked world class against Emanuele Leo.


So would Nicolai Valuev.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Rob said:


> It was.


It was a very good performance, no doubt his best, but 'world class' is pushing it a bit IMO


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This guy has a very good chin, Mitchell can't dent him.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

This is the best I've seen Mitchell for ages. Still one of the best jabs in the division. Yeah I said it


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Rob said:


> It was.


It was a very good performance, no doubt his best, but 'world class' is pushing it a bit!


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> This guy has a very good chin, Mitchell can't dent him.


Murray couldn't shift him either.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Was it fuck. Solid performance, nothing more.


Well I disagree.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> This is the best I've seen Mitchell for ages. Still one of the best jabs in the division. Yeah I said it


He's meh, and even you know it deep down.


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> This is the best I've seen Mitchell for ages. Still one of the best jabs in the division. Yeah I said it


agree


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> This is the best I've seen Mitchell for ages. Still one of the best jabs in the division. Yeah I said it


If he had one of the best jabs in the division it'd have shown against Katsidis or Burns.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Cockney bias


I know.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Well prepared Mitchell is world class









NOT


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

I'd like to see Mitchell throw a right uppercut behind some of those jabs and left hooks.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mitchell boxing nicely but needs to crank it up now and start throwing combinations.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He's meh, and even you know it deep down.





Ishy said:


> If he had one of the best jabs in the division it'd have shown against Katsidis or Burns.


Haters gonna hate....


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Mitchell is good at European level.

At World level he has been exposed twice and WILL be exposed again.

His chin is below average at world level also. he will get another shot, probably against Vazquez, which will maybe go the distance seeing as he is going down the Hearn IBF route.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> If he had one of the best jabs in the division it'd have shown against Katsidis or Burns.


In fairness, those were world-class losses. Even when Kevin loses he's world class.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> He's meh, and even you know it deep down.





DeMarco said:


> I know.


:rofl


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Mitchell is a quality fighter, don't know how anybody can deny that. He just doesn't have the dedication or the mentallity to be world class. Hes a fuck up, a seriously talented fuck up. 

I also think he is a Super Featherweight.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ishy said:


> If he had one of the best jabs in the division it'd have shown against Katsidis or Burns.


:deal Mitchell been unbelievably overrated even more so after John Murray. His jab looks so impressive because of his opponent has no head movement


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Halling will need the lube if they let him anywhere near Kevin Mitchell after this fight.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

wish mitchell would up tempo 

and use the jab more


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Wow, Mitchell is fighting a guy with no boxing skills what so ever obviously hes going to look good.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Mitchell is a quality fighter, don't know how anybody can deny that. He just doesn't have the dedication or the mentallity to be world class. Hes a fuck up, a seriously talented fuck up.
> 
> I also think he is a Super Featherweight.


how about his chin... getting stopped by Burns isnt good.Or was it a fluke? (didnt saw th fight)


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Haters gonna hate....


:rofl

Knew you two would be at it tonight


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Martin Murray and Jamie McDonnell didn't look half as good as this against similar opponents tonight


----------



## Claypole (Jun 3, 2013)

If Michell was as fantastic as Halling keeps saying, he really should be stopping this guy about now...

Edit: Oh, he has.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Rob said:


> Mitchell is a quality fighter, don't know how anybody can deny that. He just doesn't have the dedication or the mentallity to be world class. Hes a fuck up, a seriously talented fuck up.
> 
> I also think he is a Super Featherweight.


Define quality?
At the end you can make excuses for everything. Being well prepared as a boxer is a KEY.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> In fairness, those were world-class losses. Even when Kevin loses he's world class.


They didn't give Kevin the opportunity to display his world class jab and skills, unfairly walking him down like that.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Berliner said:


> how about his chin... getting stopped by Burns isnt good.Or was it a fluke? (didnt saw th fight)


that was a "fully fit" Kevin Mitchell. Different levels there.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Very good stoppage from Mitchell.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Claypole said:


> If Michell was as fantastic as Halling keeps saying, he really should be stopping this guy about now...


Nice call.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Mayb it's a London thing but atmosphere is poor


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

quick corner entry there.

nothing will ever beat tyson-tubbs though.

he was running up the steps before tubbs hit the floor.:lol:


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

what the fuck was he doing lol.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Get ready for your ears to bleed. Post fight interview coming up. The cockney accent has to be the worst in the whole of the UK.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl
> 
> Knew you two would be at it tonight


To be honest I'm surprised it took 7 rounds


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

> I dont think the opponent has to be world class, for a performance to be classed as world class.





Rob said:


> He just doesn't have the dedication or the mentallity to be world class.


A world class performance would generally indicate that someone is indeed world class....is it, and is he?? Make your mind up.


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Will Owen-Boylan and Ochieng-Evans get shown / go ahead?


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

Claypole said:


> If Michell was as fantastic as Halling keeps saying, he really should be stopping this guy about now...
> 
> Edit: Oh, he has.


lol


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

This commentary is making me sick.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good performance by Mitchell. Would like to see him fight Marsilli next for the European.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Good performance by Mitchell. Would like to see him fight Marsilli next for the European.


Good shout, that's a proper fight. Forget Coyle.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

icemax said:


> A world class performance would generally indicate that someone is indeed world class....is it, and is he?? Make your mind up.


:lol:


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

quality performance from Kev, he beats Coyle.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Good shout, that's a proper fight. Forget Coyle.


Yeah, Mitchell would ruin Coyle.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Paullow said:


> Will Owen-Boylan and Ochieng-Evans get shown / go ahead?


I hope so,they just need Sky to extend the show an hour.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

"TCO"


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Good performance by Mitchell. Would like to see him fight Marsilli next for the European.


That's the fight I want to see too


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

I actually rate Coyle and would like to see that fight.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Mitchell is a proper div.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Think Mitchell's a level above Coyle.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Mitchell would outbox and stop Coyle

Haters gonna hate


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Mitchell would outbox and stop Coyle
> 
> Haters gonna hate


:lol:


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

CautiousPaul said:


> This commentary is making me sick.


Hallings been furiously knocking one out over THAT poster between rounds.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> Get ready for your ears to bleed. Post fight interview coming up. *The cockney accent has to be the worst in the whole of the UK*.


you what you mug? say that again you slaaaaaaag!


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Mitchell would outbox and stop Coyle
> 
> Haters gonna hate


Coyle is shit. I agree with you there.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Why is Glenn there? Sounds like he's straining for a shit can't believe he's been there for almost 20 years. Spencer is a twat aswell


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

What an impressive win. This Abigail gave Murray problems!!!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

lol Oliveira refuses to walk in first and demands that Brähmer walks in first funny stuff in Germany.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

This card needs the Purdy-Bundu fight to be a cracker to make it an improvement on the Christmas cracker and London finest shows.


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

"Kevin Mitchell" - World Class" - fuck me


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Are we not getting Ochieng vs Evans then? The one fucking undercard fight which looked mildly interesting.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Don King :rofl:rofl


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Well prepared Kevin Mitchell is world class, he seems happy in his skin (when he fights boxers with no fundamentals), Adam smith lol. 

Luke campbell is Irish?


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Mitchell is a proper div.


a div that earned some good money. then again divs can become millionaires as seen with the only way is essex divs.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> lol Oliveira refuses to walk in first and demands that Brähmer walks in first funny stuff in Germany.


I've got it on, Don King hahahaa


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

problems in Germany with the ring walks. 

Oliveria wants Braehmer in the ring now and doesn't want a 10 minute ring walk with rock band and then national anthems


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Don King is reeking havoc in Germany.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Kalle not happy


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

It's Too Big said:


> a div that earned some good money. then again divs can become millionaires as seen with the only way is essex divs.


Millionaires?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Olivaira refusing to walk to the ring against Braehmer


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Mitchell has had 2 world title fights that have lasted a total of 7 rounds, I dont see why this performance makes people change there minds about him, he is like a reserve player who looks brilliant playing in the reserves but when he goes into the the first he get subbed after 20mins and says he is carrying an injury


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> I've got it on, Don King hahahaa


never saw something like this. think Brähmer will walk in first now. Oliveira is back in his room now.


----------



## Stunkie (Jun 4, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> I've got it on, Don King hahahaa


Mind games love it, the Germans will not be happy this is not very efficient


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Oliveria is gonna win this fig pretty easy.


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Eddie Hearn is a 'moody' Kalle Sauerland.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

King has got his way


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> problems in Germany with the ring walks.
> 
> Oliveria wants Braehmer in the ring now and doesn't want a 10 minute ring walk with rock band and then national anthems


he has to wait anyway. ist only mind games nothing more.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> problems in Germany with the ring walks.
> 
> Oliveria wants Braehmer in the ring now and doesn't want a 10 minute ring walk with rock band and then national anthems


Good on him, looks like its worked too:happy Hopefully thats the end of these shitty German rockbands for the home fighters entrance.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Stunkie said:


> Mind games love it, the Germans will not be happy this is not very efficient


:lol:


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Sparky said:


> Mitchell has had 2 world title fights that have lasted a total of 7 rounds dont see why this performance makes people change there mind about him, he is like an reserve player who looks brilliant playing in the reserves but when he goes into the the first he get subbed after 20mins and says he carrying an injury


:deal


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Don King EVT Sauerland


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

TCO9


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Oliveria is gonna win this fig pretty easy.


will be an exciting fight


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Bundu looks like one tough fucker


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

What a crap entrance song, Hope Pudy gets Sparked, the gobshite.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Bundu is goning to fuck him up easy on points


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bundu should win this fairly handily


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

purdy fighting a 39 year old? wtf!


----------



## Paullow (Feb 13, 2013)

Both 'good' fights happening at the same time :-(


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Never seen Bundu before what's he like?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

HMSTempleGarden said:


> King has got his way


It must be fucking annoying if you've done your warm-up and have to wait in the ring for some German band to play their whole best-of album from back-to-front while your opponent saunters down in a mobile gym doing his warm-up for the crowd. With fireworks. And a stripper fondling his balls, promising she'll suck him off when he wins.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Bundu is goning to fuck him up easy on points


Thats what you think

:eddie


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Kevin Mitchell is a the Falcao of boxing (Alessandro Rosa Vieira version)


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bundu to stop Purdy late!


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It must be fucking annoying if you've done your warm-up and have to wait in the ring for some German band to play their whole best-of album from back-to-front while your opponent saunters down in a mobile gym doing his warm-up for the crowd. With fireworks. And a stripper fondling his balls, promising she'll suck him off when he wins.


:lol::happy


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Quick hands from Bundu banton


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Define quality?
> At the end you can make excuses for everything. Being well prepared as a boxer is a KEY.


I agree. He is quality in terms of technique. But lacks in key areas.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great opener.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Good first round. I'd score it to Bundu but Purdy had success and his power had more of an effect, so if it stays like this, Purdy has a good shot.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Don't listen to these stupid wankers, chatting shit about being staggered


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I don't think this is a good sign for Purdy at all - Bundu is standing and obliging him at close range and getting the better of it.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

That's more like it,this main event could save the show


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

icemax said:


> A world class performance would generally indicate that someone is indeed world class....is it, and is he?? Make your mind up.


How to explain this. Look at a team like Spurs. Sometimes they look amazing, can beat anyone on there day. But they are inconsistent. You can produce a world class performance on occasion. Plenty of other fighters are the same.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

"What an explosive start" Nick Hawling is a Knob


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> It must be fucking annoying if you've done your warm-up and have to wait in the ring for some German band to play their whole best-of album from back-to-front while your opponent saunters down in a mobile gym doing his warm-up for the crowd. With fireworks. And a stripper fondling his balls, promising she'll suck him off when he wins.


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Apparently getting pasted for two rounds means you're looking strong and have your tactics right!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Purdy is way outta his depth here? Why did Ed make this fight? Bundu laughing at his punches.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bundu's coming out top in all the exchanges.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was better from Bundu. Purdy cut from a head clash.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Purdy is way outta his depth here? Why did Ed make this fight? Bundu laughing at his punches.


You are watching arent you? Would you rather he facted some guy from Argentina that had a weeks notice?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

"Apologise for the language" FFS


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Purdy taking too many here


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> "Apologise for the language" FFS


I dont get why people get annoyed when they say this.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

29-28 Bundu

Great fight, Purdy is enjoying this!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Purdy must have lost the first 3 Watt and numpty Nick talking as Purdy hasnt thrown anything and will not get tired


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good competitive main event


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

good fight so far this one,
lmao what purdy said to bundu 'come on old man'


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Rob said:


> You are watching arent you? Would you rather he facted some guy from Argentina that had a weeks notice?


No i would of rather'd he was in a nice domestic fight (His level).


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Purdy slowed Bundu down a lot there. Those were excellent body shots. Bundu needs to move as much as he can because those body shots are wearing him down already.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rob said:


> You are watching arent you? Would you rather he facted some guy from Argentina that had a weeks notice?


It's 20 past 11, we're watching two men punch each other and every single time they feel they have to apologise.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Interesting round. Think Bundu needs to bang the body more. Maybe slip to southpaw when they get close


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Really nice fight. I know Bundu might not be world class, but its so obvious Purdy has much more snap in his punches than against Devon. He was punching underwater. That's draining weight quickly for you.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Millionaires?


i think i heard that somewhere.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bundus arms must be invisible Halling and Watt cant see them hitting Purdys head.


----------



## ChipChair (Jun 4, 2013)

Bundu into 5/6 with bet365


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

To be honest I don't think Bundu is making a tactical error as the commentators are implying. This is his typical style.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

purdy needs to keep working the body


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

First round I'd give to Purdy and some excellent work, but I'm not buying that Bundu is in the sort of shape Watt's suggesting.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Purdy will get the stoppage unless Bundu does something to prevent those body shots from coming in. They're taking too much away from him when they land. Bundu is trading with a harder hitting, tougher man when he should stick to his boxing.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

38-38


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

Watt has decided Bundu tired and not throwing anything back i still think bundu is coming out on top in most all the exchanges


----------



## the iron sheik (Jul 26, 2013)

so I take it purdys getting a pasting?


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Bundy will need the knockout for the win.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Purdy lost to Lynes lol


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Bundus activity dropped apparently, yet for every 1 purdy lands, Bundu lands 3.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Not a fan of Purdys chatting, would rather he threw more punches than shaking his head after getting hit.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

the iron sheik said:


> so I take it purdys getting a pasting?


Not according to Watt and Halling.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Bundu's got some class. Not sure why he's never mounted a serious foray into world class.


----------



## Sparky (Sep 21, 2013)

there is much difference from the bundu fight and the mitchell fight both are getting walked down to the ropes then out boxing there wild swinging oppenents


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Bundu takes over with some basic movement.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

The germans love anything, their standards are so low man. Olivera must be throwing around 15 shots a round and braemer is throwing straight at gloves, not much is happen ing and you would think there watching gatti-Ward.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

48-47 bundu


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Gave purdy the forth n thats his lot


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was much better from Bundu. If he fights like that throughout, he should win but Purdy let himself down by neglecting the body too.

3-2 Bundu.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bundu stepped it up in that round. Halling and Watt perplexed why Purdy isn't having the same success anymore. Maybe because Bundu is offsetting him with a little bit of movement eh?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Sparky said:


> there is much difference from the bundu fight and the mitchell fight both are getting walked down to the ropes then out boxing there wild swinging oppenents


Nah, that Spanish dude never landed a thing, his technique was shocking. Purdy's turning them over nicely downstairs. They're maybe not as damaging as the commentators are saying but they are effective.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

There is no doubt Bundu hasn't had many fights like this of late. This is going to test him if Purdy can maintain this.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Stop shouting and shaking your head you turnip your gettin tagged hard stop trying to kid anyone


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Bundu's movement is so poor, but its still enough to discourage Purdy when he uses it.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

None of that grinning or chest beating bollocks from Purdy now.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

5-1bundo


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Still gave that to Bundu - he did better work throughout the round, but some nasty bodyshots from Purdy. Surprised Purdy hasn't been warned for low-blows.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

If the body shots have took it`s toll,Purdy might be able to stop him


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

58-56 bundu


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

bundo was a little off balance on his heels,
and jim watt is like ohh that shot has got him on his heels lol

i do also like bundos style

5-1 to bundo for me too


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was a close round, that I'd probably give to Bundu. He stopped moving as much though, so he played into Purdy's hands somewhat.

4-2 Bundu.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Purdys getting smashed hes such a cunt at the end of the round acting the hardman

5-1 Bundu

6-0 Purdy on Matchfix promos card though


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Carl froch is 'not as good as Breamaur, not as good!'


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Purdy takes 5 flush shots to the face

"Real quality classy stuff from Purdy"


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Gavin schools Bundu easy


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

5-2


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Good round for Purdy. He landed some cracking body shots yet again. Bundu is slowing down.

4-3 Bundu.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good round for Purdy. 67-66 Bundu, this is a hell of a fight. Purdy is getting to him, he might be limited but boy can he fight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Massive round for Purdy. Bundu is really feeling this pace, the snap has left his punches too. This could be the turning point. 4-3 Bundu


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This is taking a lot out of Purdy too.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Purdy is definitely, definitely hurting him to the body. They are having a cumulative effect, as nice as Bundu's work has been over the last few. This could be a tight finish.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Halling has Purdy in front......:roflatsch


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Purdy is feeling the pace just as much, his workrate has clearly dropped over the last few and its not just Bundy moving


----------



## The Genius (Jul 22, 2013)

Lee Purdy is a vile individual.


----------



## It's Too Big (Jun 28, 2013)

does purdy not know how to jab?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The Genius said:


> Lee Purdy is a vile individual.


Agreed a scummy bastard and limited boxer.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Hawling get's it so wrong all the time.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

6-2 and looking strong again after a tough 7th for bundo


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

77-75 Bundu


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

I've got Bundu winning every round. You don't win by taking flush shots to the face.


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

Big round for Bundu. I've got him up by 3 points right now. Needs to keep moving just like that.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Point proven - Purdy getting hurt there, looking laboured...


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

6-2 bundu, imagine it goes 12 rounds and purdy gets the decision lol!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

If Purdy has tired he's in trouble, he's not going to be effective if he's the more tired of the two.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

I wish somebody would hit Halling with a bodyshot.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Purdy is such a shit boxer.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

7-2


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

9-0 Ted Bundy.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Purdy getting battered now.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

87-84 Bundu.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Point proven - Purdy getting hurt there, looking laboured...


Your really calling this one down the middle. Did Purdy shag your sister?


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

I've got Bundu up by 4 points.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

He's getting destroyed but no doubt Fast cars judges have him winning


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Purdey is coming across as a right prick, hope he gets stopped.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Purdy pushing his punches Bundy looking good. Doesn't matter how hard the guy hits or how good your chin is getting hit flush time and time again takes it out of you, this is only going to get worse for Purdy unless something miraculous happens


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

Will there be a robbery...


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Rob said:


> Your really calling this one down the middle. Did Purdy shag your sister?


Did Bundu shag yours?


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Your really calling this one down the middle. Did Purdy shag your sister?


What a surprise, back to commenting on people's family.

I'm bang on the middle - Purdy has been getting a beating, if you can't see it you're favouring Purdy.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Purdy's gonna get stopped here i think. i predicted a Bundu late stoppage


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

good competitive fight


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

6-3 Bundu.

Purdy looks tired now. He's stopped closing the ring down which allows Bundu to stay far enough away from the body shots.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 14, 2013)

Skills pay bills and Bundu is proving this.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> He's getting destroyed but no doubt Fast cars judges have him winning


Tracy Chapman isn't even watching and she's scoring it to Bundy


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Jim watt giving Purdy warrior points there.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

10-0 Ted Bundy


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm going to have a right strop if this cunt gets an Eddie decision.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

7-3 Bundu


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Purdy should be glad Darren Barkers not in the corner, Barker pulled Purdy out for less than this.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

97-93 Bundu.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Bundu is three or four up by now, really hope he knocks Purdy cold though


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

10 rounds in, and I'm not sure the referee has broken them up once. 7-3 Bundu


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> 7-3 Bundu


Same.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Just had a fiver on Purdy pts 40/1

:eddie


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> What a surprise, back to commenting on people's family.
> 
> I'm bang on the middle - Purdy has been getting a beating, if you can't see it you're favouring Purdy.


I see a competative fight that Bundu is clearly winning by 4-5 rounds like everybody else.Not a one sided drubbing.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Jim watt giving Purdy warrior points there.


 @dftaylor specified it was ONLY Carl Froch who received this treatment


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hilarious how many of us expect bundu to get robbed.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

7-3 Bundu.

Purdy needs a huge last two rounds. The last minute of the 10th was good for him and he needs to build on that.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bundu was gassing from the 2nd round onwards if you listen to Halling.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

Gash7 said:


> Will there be a robbery...


Surely not, too many clear rounds


Ernest Shackleton said:


> Purdy should be glad Darren Barkers not in the corner, Barker pulled Purdy out for less than this.


I'm sure Purdy's braincells would disagree


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Jack said:


> 7-3 Bundu.
> 
> Purdy needs a huge last two rounds. The last minute of the 10th was good for him and he needs to build on that.


This is a Matchroom Card, Bundu needs these rounds more.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Purdy is just fucking dire. Can smell another robbery coming though.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Did Purdy shag your sister?


Rob, don't you ever fucking learn?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Purdy really nailed the style of John Murray down really well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

Think I might get a new watch with my winnings.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

"terrific effort"= fighting like a heavy bag


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Brilliant round.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

107-102

Halling needs to die


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

icemax said:


> Rob, don't you ever fucking learn?


Did you even need to ask that?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Purdys round? Sky terrible as usual. Worst commentary.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Bendy said:


> "terrific effort"= fighting like a heavy bag


Absolutely.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> @*dftaylor* specified it was ONLY Carl Froch who received this treatment


lol, Purdy has no right being in there. Jim Watt just said he deserved credit for taking flush shots.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> I see a competative fight that Bundu is clearly winning by 4-5 rounds like everybody else.Not a one sided drubbing.


Answer the first point: why bring my sister into it?

I've never said it was a drubbing, but he's clearly losing and in the last six rounds he's taken a beating.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

halling talks so much sh*t lol


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Word class performance?

He's getting smashed


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Might put money on Purdy now for the robbery


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

ShaneTheSherriff said:


> Just had a fiver on Purdy pts 40/1
> 
> :eddie


This forum would be in uproar


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Did you even need to ask that?


I just hang on to hope that some day you will wake and think for once


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Matchfix special coming up, no defending this shit


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Answer the first point: why bring my sister into it?
> 
> I've never said it was a drubbing, but he's clearly losing and in the last six rounds he's taken a beating.


It was just a fucking joke. Chill out!

The way you have described it, makes out a drubbinnh. Whats your scorecard?


----------



## GucciMane (Jul 31, 2012)

unnatural speed and stamina for a 40 year old


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

"Lee Purdy has been magnificent tonight, getting battered, taking flush shots, but what a battler, aye"


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2013)

icemax said:


> I just hang on to hope that some day you will wake and think for once


Will have won to much on a Purdy win to care! Im like that kid in texas.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

BOOOOOOM!!!!!! What a shot.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Hooray. Laugh at that you fucking wanker.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

:happy


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

British Stoppage, that was bullshit.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fair enough stoppage


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Go on Bundu! Brilliant performance. 10 seconds away from getting robbed.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

My prediction was spot on :yep late stoppage for Bundu

Great fight.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> Did you even need to ask that?


Tell you what, next time don't say anything. I've just proven you absolutely wrong, again. Bundu just battered Purdy, exactly as I said.


----------



## Special (Jun 6, 2012)

Good seeing Purdy getting stopped, guy like him doesn't deserve to go distance


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Purdy is a very tough guy. I feel for him because he put in a really good performance. Bundu adapted well and showed plenty of class.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

hahahahahahahahaha you fucking cunt Purdy 

Delighted


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Rob said:


> Will have won to much on a Purdy win to care! Im like that kid in texas.


What were your winnings Rob?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

lmao purdy said to him 'come on old man',
looks like old man put a smack down on him lol!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

GET IN!


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Love to see the scorecards before the 12th surely they couldnt have it close?


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> hahahahahahahahaha you fucking cunt Purdy
> 
> Delighted


Hahaha likewise!


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

YESSSSS FUCKING GRANNY ROBBING CUNT!!!! FUCK OFF YOU STUPID PRICK. That's what you get for taunting and acting a cunt.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> It was just a fucking joke. Chill out!
> 
> The way you have described it, makes out a drubbinnh. Whats your scorecard?


It's not a joke. Family have no place in any debate on this site.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

:lol::lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The cards were 107-102, 106-103, 105-105.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

one judge had it level! hahahahahahahahahahahaha I can't fucking believe this!


----------



## ero-sennin (May 25, 2013)

"one of the judges had it level 105-105." :rofl


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Back to granny conning for Lee.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

That was a great stoppage.


----------



## Jc333 (Jun 22, 2012)

The judge who had that fight level, should be escorted outside, shot in the face and set on fire.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Ashedward said:


> This forum would be in uproar


Looks like Bundu would have taken it on a split:lol:


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Will have won to much on a Purdy win to care!


Avarice Rob, not good



> Im like that kid in texas.


The retard one who gets too much sun?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

105 - 105 Was that guy an IBF Official?


----------



## CamelCase (May 21, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> hahahahahahahahaha you fucking cunt Purdy
> 
> Delighted


:happy Couldn't agree more.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Jack said:


> , 105-105.


:lol::lol::lol:

:eddie


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

why does everyone hate purdy so much?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Back to granny conning for Lee.


Pretty sure he was found not guilty on that, or he'd be in prison right now.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

ShaneTheSherriff said:


> Looks like Bundu would have taken it on a split:lol:


A split, fucking hell


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Brave effort. Perhaps if he didnt spend so much time laughing and trying to act the hardman he would get a bit more love.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Jack said:


> The cards were 107-102, 106-103, 105-105.


Well atleast he wasnt gonna get jobbed but id like to sit and watch the fight with that one judge and ask him to show me a draw.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

105-105 jesus wept, nothing surprises me anymore :lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't know why Purdy is getting so much hate.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Hearny bob paying judges off again.:sad5


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

DeMarco said:


> @dftaylor specified it was ONLY Carl Froch who received this treatment


Warrior points are there for all fighters with no regard for defence - Carl pioneered them, but others benefit from their existence.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

ShaneTheSherriff said:


> Looks like Bundu would have taken it on a split:lol:


No, unanimous.


----------



## Gash7 (Jul 12, 2013)

GucciMane said:


> unnatural speed and stamina for a 40 year old


Yeah, credit to Bundu


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Wow, that was a dramatic last second bet...


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

whats this shit about purdy robbing a granny?


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Halling would be bearable as a commentator if he just spoke 50% less. I mean, does he ever have an unexpressed thought? It's TV - we can see what is happening...


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

ero-sennin said:


> "one of the judges had it level 105-105." :rofl


matchroom always has a judge who knows who has to in (matchroom fighter)


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Rob, I take each situation as I see it. I defended you on the Irish thread, but you are being a knob here with DFTaylor and his sister, you have poor social manners at times and you owe the lad an apology without being a smart Alec about it.


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

GucciMane said:


> unnatural speed and stamina for a 40 year old


Are you saying what I think you are... PEDs?:hey


Jack said:


> Purdy is a very tough guy. I feel for him because he put in a really good performance. Bundu adapted well and showed plenty of class.


I hate all that head shaking stuff and end of the day he wasn't really competitive for the last 4-6 rounds but still have to admire his heart. Good fight enjoyed that a lot up until the last two rounds which were just unnecessary punishment.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Pretty sure he was found not guilty on that, or he'd be in prison right now.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Wow, that was a dramatic last second bet...


good lad


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

wtf @ 105-105

what sh*t these judges smoking?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Purdy leaves the ring with warrior points, should retire, not good enough above domestic level, the guy lost to Lynes lol

Really happy Bundu got the win seems like a good guy, deserves a title shot.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Jc333 said:


> The judge who had that fight level, should be escorted outside, shot in the face and set on fire.


They should send Purdy round to his grannies to tarmac the drive.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

What a level headed chap Bundu is.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Brook shields hahaha love it


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Warrior points are there for all fighters with no regard for defence - Carl pioneered them, but others benefit from their existence.


:lol:


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Brooke Shields :lol:


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Can't stand Halling I'd prefer to listen to Piper tell me everyone is brilliant than Halling.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Brook Shields :rofl


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bundu sounds like a top lad. Hope he gets a world title shot.


----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

Bundu s made me an instant fan...he wants to fight brook shields hahaha


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Brook Shields :rofl


:rofl


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> should retire,


Why??


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> No, unanimous.


:deal I mean 105-105 is absurd but he would've won unanimous even without the knockdown


Marvelous Marv said:


> What a level headed chap Bundu is.


I'm a big fan of Bundy came across as a gent


----------



## Poochie (Dec 9, 2013)

ShaneTheSherriff said:


> Looks like Bundu would have taken it on a split:lol:


Unaware of what a split decision is, eh?


----------



## Bendy (Jun 4, 2013)

I also enjoyed the "Bumaye" chant


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bendy said:


> I also enjoyed the "Bumaye" chant


:yep


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Turdy saying "come on old man" .....Calling him a cunt at the end of every round. Bundu a class act at the end. He wouldnt even stay for the hand raise, he's a vile cunt. The plus point is he took a 12 round smashing and then the ref waved it off in the last 8 seconds....:rofl

That will crush Turdy mentally.....:yep


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

had 40 quid on Bundu ko and put a fiver on the ko just before the 12th started at 28/1 :ibutt 

Thought the ref was gonna give Purdy time at the end haha


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


>


:rofl


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Turdy saying "come on old man" .....Calling him a cunt at the end of every round. Bundu a class act at the end. He wouldnt even stay for the hand raise, he's a vile cunt. The plus point is he took a 12 round smashing and then the ref waved it off in the last 8 seconds....:rofl
> 
> That will crush Turdy mentally.....:yep


Exactly mate. Purdy's a fucking wanker. Glad the fucker left with his tail between his legs, career in the toilet.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Poochie said:


> Unaware of what a split decision is, eh?


The 105-105 score was after the 11th, if Purdy had survived to the end of the 12th it would have either been a SD or UD win for Bundu


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Poochie said:


> Unaware of what a split decision is, eh?


Majority I meant, 2 wins + a draw - Was too busy laughing at the time. You would hope the guy who had it level would give Bundu the last, but who knows. At the end of the 11th 2 had it for Bundu, 1 as a draw.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

People talking about poor judging. If Purdy survived the last 8 seconds, he would have lost on all three cards


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

icemax said:


> Why??


Because he is shit, lost to Lynes, got a chance at Alexander, beaten at euro level by bundu, Guy is swag at boxing.

Better boxers have made less.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

dont know if its me,
but that bundu is quiet fast considering his age,
first time i've seen him fight and i like his style, defo won me over...

by the way bundu reminds me of that guy who ricky burns fought whats his name beltran or summat lol


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Eddie giving Turdy some warrior points.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Because he is shit, lost to Lynes, got a chance at Alexander, beaten at euro level by bundu, Guy is swag at boxing.
> 
> Better boxers have made less.


If every fighter who lost a fight at world or euro level retired we would be watching Mayweather twice a year and shit loads of journeymen on dire cards


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

24 hours of boxing on Boxing Day :lol:


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> People talking about poor judging. If Purdy survived the last 8 seconds, he would have lost on all three cards


To be honest I was half expecting Howard Foster to climb into the ring from somewhere and wave the fight off in Purdys favour.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Glenn ripping spence oliver...danny devito :rofl


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Get Groves at boxnation for Maidana fight.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Eddie got the scheduling wrong to tonight,but in the end it was a solidish card and was better then last years Christmas cracker.


----------



## Poochie (Dec 9, 2013)

icemax said:


> The 105-105 score was after the 11th, if Purdy had survived to the end of the 12th it would have either been a SD or UD win for Bundu


No, it would have been at worst a MD.

Even if Purdy lasted the final 8 seconds it would have almost certainly been a UD for Bundu. So two judges and the ref put in a good nights work, and one judge has a bad scorecard that still would have had the right man winning, but people still moan about "Matchfix" promotions and such bollocks. If people have an issue it should be directed at the BBOC, and no one else.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

@RonLewisTimes: Turns out all judges had Bundu ahead at least. One that was thought to be 105-105 was 106-104 but was added up wrong


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

That was a good fight - I never saw Bundu losing it, but Purdy gave it his all. Love a good last-round stoppage too - that was excellent refereeing. He gave Purdy a chance, realised he'd take more hard shots even if he stayed on his feet, and wasn't going to get out of there. Perfect timing and a thoughtful, calm stoppage.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

@RonLewisTimes: Turns out all judges had Bundu ahead at least. One that was thought to be 105-105 was 106-104 but was added up wrong


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Poochie said:


> No, it would have been at worst a MD.


At 105-105 going into the last round that judge would have to call the 12th a 10-10 to be an MD. A 10-9 either way would have resulted in a UD or SD


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

It's a bit sad people feel need to stick the boot into Purdy after a brave effort and an entertaining fight. The guy gave it absolutely everything, he fought tough for 8 or 9 rounds and gave it everything and was basically a walking corpse for the last 3 but still trying his best.

If Bundu wasn't such an unusually competent European champion compared to a lot of the average stand up boxers that we see coming off the continent, he'd very likely be holder of the belt right now.

He's certainly not poor or useless. In the Alexander fight I'm inclined to think he had nothing in him to show. Tonight was much more like it.


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

what were those official cards?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> That was a good fight - I never saw Bundu losing it, but Purdy gave it his all. Love a good last-round stoppage too - that was excellent refereeing. He gave Purdy a chance, realised he'd take more hard shots even if he stayed on his feet, and wasn't going to get out of there. Perfect timing and a thoughtful, calm stoppage.


Don't he deserve "Warrior" points?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Dale Evans vs Erick Ochieng will now NOT happen tonight after the BBBoC cancelled the fight.They were worried about what time it would start


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm still laughing at the way the ref stopped the fight by just making a small gesture with his hands and saying, "Stop." If he'd done that in the James Kirkland fight last weekend, Kirkland would still be punching now.


----------



## Poochie (Dec 9, 2013)

icemax said:


> At 105-105 going into the last round that judge would have to call the 12th a 10-10 to be an MD. A 10-9 either way would have resulted in a UD or SD


As has already been posted, there was no 105-105 scorecard.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> It's a bit sad people feel need to stick the boot into Purdy after a brave effort and an entertaining fight. The guy gave it absolutely everything, he fought tough for 8 or 9 rounds and gave it everything and was basically a walking corpse for the last 3 but still trying his best.
> 
> If Bundu wasn't such an unusually competent European champion compared to a lot of the average stand up boxers that we see coming off the continent, he'd very likely be holder of the belt right now.
> 
> He's certainly not poor or useless. In the Alexander fight I'm inclined to think he had nothing in him to show. Tonight was much more like it.


Purdy is shit, no boxing fundamentals at all. He lost to Lynes ffs.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

anyone got an idea as to what time the thurman v sotto fight and the broner v maidana fights will start? uk time that is


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> It's a bit sad people feel need to stick the boot into Purdy after a brave effort and an entertaining fight. The guy gave it absolutely everything, he fought tough for 8 or 9 rounds and gave it everything and was basically a walking corpse for the last 3 but still trying his best.
> 
> If Bundu wasn't such an unusually competent European champion compared to a lot of the average stand up boxers that we see coming off the continent, he'd very likely be holder of the belt right now.
> 
> He's certainly not poor or useless. In the Alexander fight I'm inclined to think he had nothing in him to show. Tonight was much more like it.


Fuck that, Turdy has no sportsmanship. He thought he could bully and intimidate "old man" Bundu like he bullies old women. He didnt even stay for the hand raise or congratulate Bundu. He's a vile cunt and he took a smashing tonight, good enough for him.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> It's a bit sad people feel need to stick the boot into Purdy after a brave effort and an entertaining fight. The guy gave it absolutely everything, he fought tough for 8 or 9 rounds and gave it everything and was basically a walking corpse for the last 3 but still trying his best.
> 
> *If Bundu wasn't such an unusually competent European champion compared to a lot of the average stand up boxers that we see coming off the continent, he'd very likely be holder of the belt right now.*
> 
> He's certainly not poor or useless. In the Alexander fight I'm inclined to think he had nothing in him to show. Tonight was much more like it.


So what you're saying is that if Purdy had been better than the guy he was facing tonight, he'd have beaten him? Isn't that kind of implicit in this situation?

I'm not sure what point you're making. Purdy deserves credit for hanging in there and giving it an almighty try, and doesn't deserve hated on. But he is a complete cock and (I never tire of explaining) people judge someone on all of their behaviour, not just in compartments.

Let's be honest though - Purdy is average.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Poochie said:


> As has already been posted, there was no 105-105 scorecard.


I was just going on this and several other posts stating the same



Jack said:


> The cards were 107-102, 106-103, 105-105.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Purdy is shit, no boxing fundamentals at all. He lost to Lynes ffs.


If he was shit tonight wouldn't have even been a fight. It would have been a walkover for Bundu, he's good enough to have easy fights for the Euro title.

We know he's limited and that certainly showed itself in how a simple change in tactics from Bundu left him coming up so desperately short. But there is a difference between being one dimensional and outright poor, if you're poor you never even give the guy a fight. He's simply one of a vast number of limited triers in the game, some of the criticism of him is as poor in taste as Purdy mouthing off at the end of rounds.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Dale Evans vs Erick Ochieng will now NOT happen tonight after the BBBoC cancelled the fight.They were worried about what time it would start


Isn't that a bit shit on the fighters? I hate the BBBoC.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> He lost to Lynes ffs.


You keep repeating this like a mantra...so every one who has ever lost to Colin Lynes should retire??


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Fuck that, Turdy has no sportsmanship. He thought he could bully and intimidate "old man" Bundu like he bullies old women. *He didnt even stay for the hand raise or congratulate Bundu*. He's a vile cunt and he took a smashing tonight, good enough for him.


i appreciate he is disappointed with losing the fight and all,
but i did think it was disrespectful to just leave the ring like that


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> So what you're saying is that if Purdy had been better than the guy he was facing tonight, he'd have beaten him? Isn't that kind of implicit in this situation?
> 
> I'm not sure what point you're making. Purdy deserves credit for hanging in there and giving it an almighty try, and doesn't deserve hated on. But he is a complete cock and (I never tire of explaining) people judge someone on all of their behaviour, not just in compartments.
> 
> Let's be honest though - Purdy is average.


:deal


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> So what you're saying is that if Purdy had been better than the guy he was facing tonight, he'd have beaten him? Isn't that kind of implicit in this situation?
> 
> I'm not sure what point you're making. Purdy deserves credit for hanging in there and giving it an almighty try, and doesn't deserve hated on. But he is a complete cock and (I never tire of explaining) people judge someone on all of their behaviour, not just in compartments.
> 
> Let's be honest though - Purdy is average.


That isn't implicit at all, that statement is contingent on his performance level. If Purdy hadn't of shown something, if he was as flat and slow as he was against Devon, there would be no reason to think he could ever compete at European level, even against the average type of European level fighter. Which Bundu clearly isn't, that shouldn't be ignored, its important to realizing where Purdy is at and where he can compete in the future.


----------



## ShaneTheSherriff (Jul 19, 2013)

smegmaa said:


> @RonLewisTimes: Turns out all judges had Bundu ahead at least. One that was thought to be 105-105 was 106-104 but was added up wrong


Its probably an even bigger problem if some cunt cant even add up properly:rofl


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Isn't that a bit shit on the fighters? I hate the BBBoC.


Both still get paid as they weighed in. But sucks for them as they cannot progress their career. Evans would have brought a few fans from Wales too.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Re: the statement that he lost to Colin Lynes so he's useless. So not only are we going to be disrespectful about one fighter but let's throw another hard working decent fighter into the equation too? Anybody else that has competed at and beyond British level that we want to abuse while we're at it? A little tact goes a long way.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

icemax said:


> You keep repeating this like a mantra...so every one who has ever lost to Colin Lynes should retire??


Oh fuck off you cunt. He lost to a Lynes who was near the tail end of his career, so that makes him a shit boxer.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Dale Evans vs Erick Ochieng will now NOT happen tonight after the BBBoC cancelled the fight.They were worried about what time it would start


Expense of a camp and now o assume no payday before christmas, harsh.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Both still get paid as they weighed in. But sucks for them as they cannot progress their career. Evans would have brought a few fans from Wales too.


That's not so bad, but I think it's terrible for the fighters and the fans. Typical BBBoC.


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Oh fuck off you cunt. He lost to a Lynes who was near the tail end of his career, so that makes him a shit boxer.


Still dosent mean he should retire, got beat by a good fighter tonight. Still some decent domestic scraps .


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

ShaneTheSherriff said:


> Its probably an even bigger problem if some cunt cant even add up properly:rofl


There weren't any knockdowns to the point where the card was added up! :lol:


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

gob-bluth said:


> Still dosent mean he should retire, got beat by a good fighter tonight. Still some decent domestic scraps .


Have you seen someone with a shitter record fight for a World title?, with out trying too hard?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Have you seen someone with a shitter record fight for a World title?, with out trying too hard?


Nobody is talking about world titles. He just came up short at European level, even though it was against a very good fighter, so what would that have to do with anything? The natural step is to work back at domestic level, and if you enjoy fighter why wouldn't you? Most fighters aren't just going to retire because they have no prospect of world titles. The competition pool would be pretty thin, we'd be waiting months for the next fight.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Ricky Boylan stops Tony Owen in the 4th to become Southern Area champion


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Tell you what, next time don't say anything. I've just proven you absolutely wrong, again. Bundu just battered Purdy, exactly as I said.


You didnt prove me wrong about anything!


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Oh fuck off you cunt. He lost to a Lynes who was near the tail end of his career, so that makes him a shit boxer.


OK, I get it, you love the sport :-( ....disrespectful cunt


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Don't know who Casper Gomez was in a previous alt but he's a pretty terrible poster based on what I've seen.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

gob-bluth said:


> Expense of a camp and now o assume no payday before christmas, harsh.





dftaylor said:


> That's not so bad, but I think it's terrible for the fighters and the fans. Typical BBBoC.


Agree it is poor. Someone just pointed out to me that Saunders/Ryder started at 12:45


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Nobody is talking about world titles. He just came up short at European level, even though it was against a very good fighter, so what would that have to do with anything? The natural step is to work back at domestic level, and if you enjoy fighter why wouldn't you? Most fighters aren't just going to retire because they have no prospect of world titles. The competition pool would be pretty thin, we'd be waiting months for the next fight.


There'd also be no path for prospects on their way up. There's no shame in losing above your level. It's how we find out how good fighters are. Purdy's like Matthew Hall was - solid, aggressive, exciting, but always limited and never getting above domestic/commonwealth level for any length of time.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> You didnt prove me wrong about anything!


What watch are you getting Rob?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

I still feel that Purdy put himself into the Mayweather sweepstakes. If he can rematch Lynnes and get that win by February, he will be the man in the opposite corner.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> You didnt prove me wrong about anything!


Just apologise and we can move on. That's what grown-ups do. You made an inappropriate, irrelevant comment. Several people, including me, called you out on it.

Is it okay if I start talking about your mother? Your wife?

No. It's not. So I don't do it.

The last few weeks have seen you making a complete spectacle of yourself on here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


> Ricky Boylan stops Tony Owen in the 4th to become Southern Area champion


Would imagine Hearn will sign him up after he sold 600 tickets.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

John Wayne Hibbert's fight has also been pulled from the Excel card tonight due to time restrictions


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> Would imagine Hearn will sign him up after he sold 600 tickets.


600? That's an excellent number. If that's the case, the contract will be with him in the morning


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Just apologise and we can move on. That's what grown-ups do. You made an inappropriate, irrelevant comment. Several people, including me, called you out on it.
> 
> Is it okay if I start talking about your mother? Your wife?
> 
> ...


I am sorry. It was distasteful.

What did you prove me wrong about. Bundu beating Purdy up in the last 3 and stopping him doesnt make the first 9 rounds a beating.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

What time are the good fights tonight? Fuck that Borat cunt keeping the WBA title hostage


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> There'd also be no path for prospects on their way up. There's no shame in losing above your level. It's how we find out how good fighters are. Purdy's like Matthew Hall was - solid, aggressive, exciting, but always limited and never getting above domestic/commonwealth level for any length of time.


Hall's a decent comparison. Both struggle to cut a ring off and simply rely on hook-happy power without working openings, both getting hit a little too easily in the process.

I think Purdy will remain a good addition to the ranks at 147 or 154 at domestic level. As long as somebody decent is in front of him it is worth tuning into, it definitely wasn't boring tonight regardless of whatever peoples reservations are about his personality.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> anyone got an idea as to what time the thurman v sotto fight and the broner v maidana fights will start? uk time that is


Broner 4am according to Bunce


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Purdy needs to fight someone on his level, maybe Junior Witter


----------



## Poochie (Dec 9, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Have you seen someone with a shitter record fight for a World title?, with out trying too hard?


Do you honestly believe that 20-3 is the worst record of any world title challenger?


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> i appreciate he is disappointed with losing the fight and all,
> but i did think it was disrespectful to just leave the ring like that


he was disrespectful towards Bundu all night, such was his attitude after he round ended.

In short, Pudy is a cunt!


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Poochie said:


> Do you honestly believe that 20-3 is the worst record of any world title challenger?


No mate , but a guy losing to Lynes, don't deserve a world or euro title Shot.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Missed the Judah - Malignaggi fight last week because I fell asleep. Don't wan't to do the same tonight. How do you guys stay awake? :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Missed the Judah - Malignaggi fight last week because I fell asleep. Don't wan't to do the same tonight. How do you guys stay awake? :lol:


Arguing with Rob. Flu and the inability to sleep. Vast amounts of cocaine.


----------



## Poochie (Dec 9, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Have you seen someone with a shitter record fight for a World title?, with out trying too hard?





Casper Gomez said:


> No mate , but a guy losing to Lynes, don't deserve a world or euro titlr dhot.


What's the hang up with Lynes? Losing to a mediocre fighter is no reason to retire, as I'm sure Hopkins, Stevenson, Donaire, and plenty of other accomplished fighters would tell you.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

The Showtime card has already started!? 

1AM sure is early.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

..TheUzi.. said:


> Broner 4am according to Bunce


nice one,
so i assume the thurman soto fight will be about 3ish




HMSTempleGarden said:


> he was disrespectful towards Bundu all night, such was his attitude after he round ended.





HMSTempleGarden said:


> In short, Pudy is a cunt!


lol yea he is


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Are yo related to him or something?

Answer to your question is that all those guys you listed were young and are world class. 

I was also stating losing to a past prime Lynes means you're a shit boxer, which is true.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Are yo related to him or something?
> 
> Answer to your question is that all those guys you listed were young and are world class.
> 
> I was also stating losing to a past prime Lynes means you're a shit boxer, which is true.


Did Lynes fuck your mum then run?


----------



## Poochie (Dec 9, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Are yo related to him or something?
> 
> Answer to your question is that all those guys you listed were young and are world class.
> 
> I was also stating losing to a past prime Lynes means you're a shit boxer, which is true.


Not related, not particularly a fan, and don't rate him higher than fringe European level. But that doesn't mean I can't recognize that a call for his retirement is shite.

Stevenson was 32 when he got stopped by a 16-15 fighter in two rounds.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh shit.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Beibut looking a bit clueless for most of the round, but excellent left hook to steal the opener back as a 10-8.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

worst world title challenger ever.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I love listening to Malignaggi on commentary. His analysis is always really good.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Shumenov did that easily. Odd finish, but good performance after such a long layoff.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Hopkins creaming like a kid on Christmas morning there. Shuemenov has the perfect style for him.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Hopkins-Shumenov next would be nice. I imagine Hopkins would take a wide UD but it would be interesting to watch.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Good thing about tonight's quadrupleheader is there's a good chance of a stoppage in every fight. Problem last week was we knew most of the fight were going the distance and weren't particularly entertaining.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> I was also stating losing to a past prime Lynes means you're a shit boxer, which is true.


If losing to Lynes is the level at which a fighter should retire then you would be twiddling your dumb ass fingers most saturday nights


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess Kovacs record must have been a little padded, he did not show us much. Nice feints by Beibut, thats the beauty of a hard jab, if you throw them all as range finders that right hand can't happen.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

36-0 David Rodriguez got KO'd by Darnell Wilson tonight. Rodriguez is 36 and has an amazingly padded record.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Why did Rodriguez have such a long lay off? I remember there being a bit of hype around him after he beat Beck but then shortly after, he became inactive and obviously he's now lost after 2 years out of the ring. 

Great to see Santa Cruz fighting again. I love his style. He'd knock both Frampton and Quigg out within 5 rounds.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

G-Brizzle finna do some COOKing tonight !!

:bronesgoat :bronesgoat :bronesgoat


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Shumenov and Hopkins has snoozefest written all over it for me. On a side note I fucking hate the WBA!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Seda's a completely undeserving challenger though. I remember him getting handled by Narvaez down at super fly. 

Dunno about Rodriguez. Main Events just signed him and this was his first fight with them. Oops.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Jack said:


> Great to see Santa Cruz fighting again. I love his style. He'd knock both Frampton and Quigg out within 5 rounds.


More nonsense from you, Frampton especially would give him a great fight, would favour LSC but would love to see it.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

WhoDatNation said:


> More nonsense from you, Frampton especially would give him a great fight, would favour LSC but would love to see it.


Frampton would get abused. They are levels apart.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Disagree too, Frampton would give Santa-Cruz a great fight. Leo isn't the kind of puncher that he is going to blow Carl away. Late stoppage if at all.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Jack said:


> Frampton would get abused. They are levels apart.


Frampton is the real deal, and he'll prove it next year!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I love these stacked Golden Boy cards. Great value! 

Big fan of Santa Cruz.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think the great advantage Carl Frampton has compared to Quigg is that if he's not the stronger man, or the harder puncher, he knows how to go on the backfoot and actually remain effective. It's all very well getting onto your front foot and looking good, most people can do that, but chances are against guys like Santa-Cruz that bulldoze forward, you ain't going to be the man dominating ring position.

Frampton can counterpunch and has good footwork, and can keep composed under pressure. He gives Leo a good fight, when he's off the ropes he has the speed and boxing ability to compete with him very well. Inevitably he'll be pushed into some tough spots but I think the Martinez fight bodes well for how he can handle it. I don't think he gets annihilated or outclassed, Santa Cruz might prove special but I think Frampton would give him something to think about.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

Seda looks fairly decent.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This is a fun fight. Good clash of styles.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell these two *cunts* commentating again.

We should have Malignaggi which wouldbe great especially for the Broner fight instead these two pricks. Sort it out boxnation


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Malignaggi is on Showtime.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Seda must carry some power because he's cut down Santa-Cruz's work-rate.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Seda's asking him some questions in there. Good fight.

Btw that's Al Haymon between Schaefer and Hopkins. Seen in public for once!


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Al Haymon sighting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Dunno about Rodriguez. Main Events just signed him and this was his first fight with them. Oops.


I knew something had happened to him and having checked it, he got stabbed a while ago which is why he had such a long lay off. The loss might end up being a sad end to his career.



WhoDatNation said:


> Frampton is the real deal, and he'll prove it next year!


Even if he got a big fight, I doubt he'd prove it but I don't think he will get that big fight. He's had one fight in 10 months and he's now got nothing lined up, which means he'll return around 6 months since his last fight. His career won't progress like it probably should do.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Malignaggi is on Showtime.


Yes thats my point, boxnation should have the Showtime feed.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

What great advice. "You've gotta take him to school" :rolleyes


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

It seems noticeable that Leo hasn't found any flow in this. He usually fights to a very distinct rhythm, but its not coming off for him. This guys upper body movement, counterpunching and footwork is causing him real trouble.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Scott Quigg "I'm the best super bantamweight in the world, bar none"


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Bernstein makes a good point. Seda's doing well but he's just not winning rounds.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Didn't think the fight was on until at least 2, went out for a smoke..........5 rounds gone.

How can I persist with claiming myself to be Santa Cruz's #1 non-American based fan with such errors.:err


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Santa Cruz is a clone of Tony Margarito, even in looks.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm not convinced Santa-Cruz is doing much clean work, right hand at the start of the roung aside. To me Seda's punching is a little more crisp, Leo's flailing with the arms a little. He'll no doubt improve down the stretch but this is a struggle.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Didn't think the fight was on until at least 2, went out for a smoke..........5 rounds gone.
> 
> How can I persist with claiming myself to be Santa Cruz's #1 non-American based fan with such errors.:err


Go to sleep, Pab.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Santa-Cruz looked more impressive in Round 8. Upped his work-rate to more usual levels with better accuracy too. Seda's fought his ass off, but its probably only going to get more difficult.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Mugsy said:


> Santa Cruz is a clone of Tony Margarito, even in looks.


He's a lot more skilled than Margo though.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Danny Garcia is ringside at every fight.

He's also very obviously a dude that grows a unibrow which requires regular grooming.


----------



## Poochie (Dec 9, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> Al Haymon sighting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


He looks bored.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I think he's a little more technical and precise than Margo. Margo did employ the bulldozer tactics at times, it was just plod on no matter what. Even if he's getting completely outboxed he would never change, he'd hope the other guy wore himself out by punching his head. Early on I think we saw that Leo respected this guys skill and punch power and he fought a good cautious fight, and now he's making his strength pay.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Danny Garcia is ringside at every fight.
> 
> He's also very obviously a dude that grows a unibrow which requires regular grooming.


It's just one of many signs that he's a beast. The unibrow helped him defeat Matthysse.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

He's clearly scoping the winner of Maidana-Broner.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I would love to see Thurman vs Broner/Maidana/Garcia.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Thurman/S-K should be very good. S-K seems to have hit a patch of good form and I like most of what I've seen from Thurman. He's a real gunslinger type fighter, and S-K is going to be straight in front of him.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

All this talk of Quigg and Frampton I'm not sure they beat Seda.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> He's clearly scoping the winner of Maidana-Broner.


It's the fight Golden Boy wants, apparently.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Decy said:


> All this talk of Quigg and Frampton I'm not sure they beat Seda.


Yeah, Seda was impressive there. I think he'd beat both Quigg and Frampton.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Cruz's face pisses me off. Must be that dirty tash.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Leo is hilarious - he thinks that wasn't a good fight!


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Seda was decent, but he was involved in a close fight with Narvaez too. Would people really be worried about the prospect of Frampton or Quigg fighting Narvaez, after that 'effort' he put in against Donaire...throwing 2 punches a round and shelling up all night. 

He might be one of those guys that looks fairly good but doesn't really get it done, after all he lost by a large margin despite looking good in spots.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Bunce and Lillis.......:lol::rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Al-Haymon is the most overrated undercover bastard in the game. Fighters go on as if he's some god. Idiots.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Al-Haymon is the most overrated undercover bastard in the game. Fighters go on as if he's some god. Idiots.


Nonsense. He controls big boxing in the US. Controls it.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Nonsense. He controls big boxing in the US. Controls it.


Sure he does.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Thurman is a charming chap!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Sure he does.


He represents nearly all of the big fighters in the US. He can dictate terms with networks and venues, well beyond a normal manager. He tells promoters what to do with his fighters, even when it's not in their interests. Name someone more powerful than him.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Thurman has showed improving skills lately too. He's started to look like a rounded package. If S-K can come through his power though, it'll be a good test for him.


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Danny Garcia is ringside at every fight.
> 
> He's also very obviously a dude that grows a unibrow which requires regular grooming.


Check out Thurmans Unibrow


----------



## Poochie (Dec 9, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Sure he does.


The man supplies the biggest promoter in the world all of its top fighters. If he's not the most powerful man in boxing, he's not far off.

Can you name five people in the sport with more power.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

You guys are gassed up on what you read.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Very much a Thurman fan, this is a god fight for him.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Holy sheeeeeeeeeeeeit.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Thurman hurt.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Oh snap!

hsnap


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Schaefer jumping out his seat scared of losing a future cash cow.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Soto-Karass is freakishly broad.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

The people with the power in boxing are those who bring in the money, which is currently the TV networks. They can make or break anyone in the sport, so whilst the promoters are important, the power they have is minimal compared to what the networks have. If Showtime didn't want to show any Haymon fighter, he'd soon lose his stable. Whether it's America, Britain, Canada, Mexico, Germany or any other major boxing market, the TV networks have complete control.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> You guys are gassed up on what you read.


Okay, name who's more powerful.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Jack said:


> The people with the power in boxing are those who bring in the money, which is currently the TV networks. They can make or break anyone in the sport, so whilst the promoters are important, the power they have is minimal compared to what the networks have. If Showtime didn't want to show any Haymon fighter, he'd soon lose his stable. Whether it's America, Britain, Canada, Mexico, Germany or any other major boxing market, the TV networks have complete control.


Not true when you hold all of the top grossing talent.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This isnt going to the cards thats for sure


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

1st Contact said:


> Check out Thurmans Unibrow


Hot damn good shout. I was feeling mad observational on small issues so far tonight but I failed to pick up on that.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Pabby said:


> Hot damn good shout. I was feeling mad observational on small issues so far tonight but I failed to pick up on that.


Small things all things


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Small things all things


So says your wife.:lol:


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Lol


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Missed the first two - what happened?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Missed the first two - what happened?


Missed quite a bit already mate.

Karass rocked Thurman, but Thurman came back strong, and the second round has been really solid with big blows both ways.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Anyone got a showtime link?


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

S-K really does take a good shot. His chin is as good as his feet are slow.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Thurman doing a good impression of Amir khans kangaroo dance


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Karass is a beast.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

This has the look of being very, very difficult for Thurman down the stretch if he can't hurt Jesus, as he relies on reflexes and legs for defence. If they go...well...


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Missed quite a bit already mate.
> 
> Karass rocked Thurman, but Thurman came back strong, and the second round has been really solid with big blows both ways.


Thurman seems to be on his bike - that must be why. Cheers Puto


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

This has been great fun so far. Every fight has been entertaining.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Cheers fellas


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Don't see Dan Birmingham with any name fighters these days.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Thurman must be wasting so much energy bouncing around.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Thurman comprehensively outboxing him, but he's having to work very hard to do it. He's gotta be hoping this is taking a lot out of Jesus.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Don't see Dan Birmingham with any name fighters these days.


Relax jeff just do your thing Calzaghe cant keep this up for 12 rounds.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Thurman = Mini Haye


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Karass is tough.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Thurman is smooth on the attack and decent defensively. What I like is that he'll stand in range and take risks. Great attitude.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Not true when you hold all of the top grossing talent.


Fighters all want to be on the TV networks because that's where the money is. If Showtime got rid of Haymon fighters, they'd lose money in the short term but he'd lose all his fighters and they'd join someone else who Showtime might work with, so he'd be the one who'd lose out in the long term. It's like Warren in Britain. He had all the top talent but when he left Sky, his fighters left him because it was Sky that created the stars and paid big money, not Warren himself.

That's not to say that Haymon isn't powerful, he clearly is. However, he has his superiors at Showtime. If he doesn't do his job properly, he'll be out of the door and his fighters will leave him.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely shot that.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Soto Karass is a tough cunt. He's been an underrated asset to boxing in the last 5 years or so.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

wow!!!!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Keith ruins Brook innit :lol:


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

S-K showing unreal recovery there. That was certainly a very heavy touch down and he's instantly up, legs strong and coming forward. He's just a little too open against a fast, sharp puncher.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Another thing I like: as soon as Thurman realised he wasn't getting stoppage he gave himself some room and didn't go crazy.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Keith ruins Brook innit :lol:


He retires him.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

I mean this is beautiful boxing and strategy. Using the jab to keep S-K resetting and off balance, spinning him, finding spots to counter, planting his feet to mix in the hard shots so this guy can't walk to his chest. Lovely stuff. You do wonder how he'd cope if S-K's feet were a little faster, a quicker pressure fighter that can shorten the punches, how his reflexes would hold up.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Fantastic display from Thurman. Great movement, excellent punching,


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Karass winning a heap of warrior points here.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> He retires him.


How about Thurman v Khan?


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Decy said:


> How about Thurman v Khan?


Goodnight Thurman.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Goodnight Thurman.


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Thurman has improved so much since he turned over. Compare Brook - he'd be flat on his back by now.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking a little more desperate for Jesus now. He'd be hoping for one or two signs Thurman would be fading after all this movement, but its not showing itself as yet.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Those body shots are starting to take wind out of Thurman.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

over.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Boom!


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

OG Wenger said:


> Those body shots are starting to take wind out of Thurman.


:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

What an incredible stoppage! Thurman is for real!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Thurman is a threat for anyone except Mayweather. He's developing into a quality fighter.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Those punches looked fucking brutal.


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Great finish.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

That's 2 outstanding performances now. Completely dominant in every facet of the fight, and winning late stoppages.

Against fairly limited opponents, that has to be kept in mind, but its been mostly punch perfect. Very encouraging.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Seems like every time we see a Showtime card with 140/147ers makes me realise how disappointing Brook really is:

Porter
Alexander
Floyd
Manny
Thurman
Malignaggi
Broner
Maidana
Berto
JSK
Bradley
Marquez
Chaves

He's not even top ten


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Lilo said:


> Thurman = Mini Haye


With khan kangaroo bouncing


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Great finishing there, thoroughly enjoyed that fight - fantastic performance considering he was buzzed in the first 30 seconds of the fight.

Very impressed.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Bloody hell what a stoppage, great finish.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Great performance from Thurman, best all round display I've seen from him and a hell of a statement, big fights for him coming up

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Thurmans the real deal hes better than Broner i think, this was his first real step up and he seriously impressed.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

There was talk of Thurman/Guerrero. That'd be a good fight. 

Thurman's only 22 fights into his career as well, so much potential.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Seems like every time we see a Showtime card with 140/147ers makes me realise how disappointing Brook really is:
> 
> Porter
> Alexander
> ...


And some people think he's a threat - I don't think he can beat any of them.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Someone replace Sam Watson with a nodding dog. No difference in face, or brain.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Considering how he is constantly moving, and often in pretty wide circles, Thurman's stamina is really impressive. Especially that he can maintain his power as the rounds go by. That's the kind of punching with persistent lateral movement that saw dudes gas out pretty quickly. Miguel Acosta against Brandon Rios is a particularly heart-wrenching example.

Great performance from him, getting better by the fight.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

"Sometimes I like to test my chin baby"

"I'd like to thank God & Al Haymon"

:lol:


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Great catch by the ref as S-K was going down hard


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Thurman has exactly the skills to beat Broner. That's an excellent fight!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lilo said:


> "Sometimes I like to test my chin baby"
> 
> "I'd like to thank God & Al Haymon"
> 
> :lol:


They're interchangeable.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Thurman looked a lot better there than I thought he was. Although fighters in theory should improve appreciably at his age/stage of career, it often feels like many actually don't.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Thurman has exactly the skills to beat Broner. That's an excellent fight!


Definitely


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

"The cow has messed with the bull"

Broner's gon' die.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

bruthead said:


> Thurman looked a lot better there than I thought he was. Although fighters in theory should improve appreciably at his age/stage of career, it often feels like many actually don't.


That's why the last two fights, and Thurman's performances including a late stoppage, show such growth. He took his time - maybe the first big shot doesn't do it, but have the faith that you will get to them. And if you don't, well hit them more than they hit you and it should work out.

Brook and his ilk don't improve because there's no stylistic element to their fights. It's just pushover fights, then faded names, then a step-up that shows how little awareness they have of how to manage pressure styles, or negative styles, or anything.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Maidana is going to get his ass beat so bad... ugh.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Its gonna be a lil easi----- i mean harder for hoim to take this belt, yessir im keeping this belt warm for Brook.


----------



## boxfanlut (Nov 26, 2013)

Does Thurman have any defence or is it his legs


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Its gonna be a lil easi----- i mean harder for hoim to take this belt, yessir im keeping this belt warm for Brook.


At least he's got a personality, unlike Brook. Loved that, "I don't know much about".

Neither does anyone, Shawn.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

boxfanlut said:


> Does Thurman have any defence or is it his legs


Legs, upper body movement. He's very like Haye, but more active and with better finishing.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

OG Brones. 2 Fre$h, 2 FLY, 2 Fla$hy

:bronesgoat


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Notice how none of the Watson's walked with Maidana despite him being with Al-Haymon. Dirty twats.


----------



## alza1988 (Jun 6, 2013)

Decent time compared to most Saturdays happy days ,


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Wtf, is that Al-Haymon in that mask???


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i hope maidana knocks out broner,
dont get me wrong if broner wins in style then i'll give him credit


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Notice how none of the Watson's walked with Maidana despite him being with Al-Haymon. Dirty twats.


Some fighters are more equal than others.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Notice how none of the Watson's walked with Maidana despite him being with Al-Haymon. Dirty twats.


Oh stop crying about it.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> At least he's got a personality, unlike Brook. Loved that, "I don't know much about".
> 
> Neither does anyone, Shawn.


Porter reminds me of Mosley with his mannerisms


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:rofl I simply cannot fathom why this guy is not universally loved. Y'all are missing out on the fun of being on this bandwagon.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I hate fighters being rapped into the ring. It never sounds good at all, it just makes everyone involved look like a knob. Play a fucking song, cunt.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Oh stop crying about it.


Ok Mrs Watson.


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Jack said:


> I hate fighters being rapped into the ring. It never sounds good at all, it just makes everyone involved look like a knob. Play a fucking song, cunt.


Doesn't really help when Broner has shit taste in music.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :rofl I simply cannot fathom why this guy is not universally loved. Y'all are missing out on the fun of being on this bandwagon.


I get you, if you don't take him seriously or get offended by the stupid shit he does he's hilarious :lol:


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner's dad is a repulsive fat, ugly cunt. If his son gets knocked out tonight, the odds on him having a heart attack are probably about 3/1 on.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Maidana knock this fool out


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Theres about a 100 hangers on in Broners corner.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Browner is an idiot.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Good round for maidana, 1-0.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

maidana straight away with the heavy hands lol


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Broner really is a wanker. Maidana round, but he didn't have as much success later on as Broner got the velocity down.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Clear Maidana round. Paulie is right, Broner tries to fight defensively but has nothing to offer on the counter.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Browner is fucked!


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Man, I'm usually not an advocate for scoring even rounds but I think that might be one.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell!!!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Browner begging the ref for help.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hahahahahaahahahaha complaining like a little fucking bitch to the ref.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

im loving this


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

gotta laugh.:lol:


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

I'm going to enjoy this fight a lot if it continues like this!!! :happy


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

what a left hook,
doesnt look like the easy money broner was saying this fight would be lol

2-0 maidana


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Boom - great work from Maidana. That was serious grit from Broner.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner could, and probably should, have been stopped there. War Maidana!!!


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

"We Ok Everybody Chill The Fuck Out" lol


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I'd almost have that a 10-9 but we'll give Maidana the benefit of doubt there. Broner is right to complain about getting punched though I mean wtf is that shit?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Pabby said:


> I'd almost have that a 10-9 but we'll give Maidana the benefit of doubt there. Broner is right to complain about getting punched though I mean wtf is that shit?


You little cunt Pab, dont fucking do this :lol:

I think I just came in my jocks watching that second round btw, nothing better than seeing Broner get punched from pillar to post


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Brones schoolin' this boi now !!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Another round for Maidana, though a lot closer. That overhand right lands far too easy on Broner.

3-0 Maidana, with an extra point for the knockdown.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

30-26 Maidana


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

What a fight so far!


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

This isn't going to script


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

I reckon Danny Garcia fucks this fool up man.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Maidana don' gassed himself out. Excellent possum-playing by Broner. :lol: @ how badly he's fooled everyone here.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

That overhand right is a godsend for Madiana in this fight, he's getting so much return from it. Nice bodywork to.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

40-35 Maidana


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Chinny chinny Khan Khan ain't looking half bad right now.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Another easy Maidana round. Broner's defence is terrible.

4-0 Maidana, with an extra point for the knockdown.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

:bronesgoat


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Some of Broner's check hooks in there are beautiful. Makes me proud of this site's name.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Broner's weak ass shots ain't doing anything.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Broner needs a point taken off here.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Broner's first clear round. Maidana's feet looking a little sloppy. Brutal punching.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

49-44 Maidana, gave that round even even though i thought maidana shaded it


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Some of Broner's check hooks in there are beautiful. Makes me proud of this site's name.


Do you sleep with Broners hairbrush up your arse?


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

everytime maidana throws those looping shots i think he has a chance,
reminds me of when he had amir khan in trouble with one of those looping shots in round 10 of that fight


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Uh oh he's barking now! GOODNIGHT MARCOS JAB & BARK IN EFFECT BABY.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

59-53 Maidana. Maidana landing the much more effective shots, he's looking a little tired though


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Doug fischer has his tongue wedged up Broner's arse here on the version of the commentary im watching, sickening


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I don't think Broner has won a round yet. The last two could have been shared but that's being generous to Broner, who is constantly getting hit clean himself. The workrate and shots being landed both favour Maidana, so even though Broner is more accurate, he's not doing enough to win rounds.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Paulie has it even. What a cock.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

68-63 Maidana

Maidana is looking dog tired though, letting broner work a little, curse his crappy stamina


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Am I stupid for only giving broner 2 rounds? I've had a lot to drink.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Show time have it very close, as do I. Broner is landing cleaner and more accurately. Maidana looks exhausted.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

That was the first round for Broner, I think. He's still taking far too many shots though. Maidana is looking tired.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Paulie has been sucking cock all night.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Doug Fischer has it even.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Broner wiggin' on him right now. Maidana backing up and is noticeably afraid of the bark. Great adjustment from Brizzle, unquestionably in the lead now.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner down again!


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

fuck off broner!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Broner :lol:


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Yes Maidana, Broner down again.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

What a fucking pussy.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

:bronesgoat


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Broner really is pathetic.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a drisgrace! Im not even joking, fucking cowardly act by Broner, most blatant attempt to buy time ive ever seen


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

The EVT victory has been signed and sealed, baby.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

78-71 Maidana

Broner is a pussy


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

The ring bell is sounding early 5 seconds every round


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Maidana a G! Knocks Gaydrian down then nuts the cunt :rofl


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

What was Maidana going? Silly move - lost himself an opportunity to take the fight easy. Cole is useless.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

I wish there was a Schaefer/ODLH cam.


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm sure the box nation team have Broner up.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

broner dived like a footballer lol


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Quick someone brush his hair:lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This referee is clearly in there for Broner, fucking disgraceful the shit Broner is pulling, pushing elbowing and diving


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Loving this


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Man no respect for Maidana anymore. That headbutt was despicable. Brones could've lost an eye! What a warrior for still being able to continue.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Go on maidana!


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

How many laps did he do in the 9th? :lol:


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Great round for Maidana.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

88-80 Maidana, 10-8 round


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Lovin this


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Broner is being outfought and outboxed. He needs several knockdowns or a stoppage to win, I think.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Sportofkings said:


> Quick someone brush his hair:lol:


lmaooo :lol: :lol:


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Markyboy86 said:


> Loving this


Today is my first wedding Anniversary, I gave up sex to watch this. I don't regret it.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

No its not close Doug Fischer you fucking numpty, Madiana is dominating!


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Broner being schooled by the 2nd best welter in Argentina.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

88-79 Maidana, this is easy all broner does is push


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Broner being exposed as a club fighter. He needs to go back to fighting smaller guys on undercards


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

How many times has Broner pushed Maidana since Cole threatened to take a point if he continued to do it? He also threatened to take a point for elbowing in the first 3 or 4 rounds, yet Broner has done it all night without the biased referee saying anything since.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

You have to admire Broner's bravery, but he is a monumental cunt. @Scotty, @Rob - I got this one wrong!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Maidana just humped Broner. :rofl!!!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

This ref is horrible. He gave Broner a final warning for pushing and has done nothing since.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Haymon at ringside...


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Maidana just humped Broner. :rofl!!!


maidana is a G,
that pumped him to win the round lmaooooooo


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

This is beautiful, just what this cunt deserves.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Go on maidana, one more round baby then new champ!!!!!


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Broner clearly throws a shot after the bell, it's clearly the refs fault. best commentary ever.


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Maidana just humped Broner. :rofl!!!


Revenge Hump


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Maidana just humped Broner. :rofl!!!


:lol:

That was quality.

The referee is fucking bullshit. Broner just blatantly hit Maidana after the bell and he said nothing.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

This is worse than Wlad for cheating and no deductions disgrace


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

VAMOS MAIDANA! :ibutt


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Whatever happens Brnner will get the decision :-(


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Draw coming?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Last fucking warning!?!!


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Broner gets his 10th warning but no point taken off.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

He wasn't robbed against Alexander, you mong.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

What a performance! Maidana is an absolute boss!

He's a fucking demon.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Maidana easily won that fight. Not close at all.


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Jul 26, 2012)

that should be a landslide for chino


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Broner showed a lot of heart for a club fighter but isn't on Maidana's level.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I see no way Broner can win this on the cards. Cole's officiating was dreadful.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

if maidana doesnt win, thats just f*ked up man


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Please judges dont rob Maidana.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Its quite close guys with the points deductation


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

EASY MONEY

Maidana hanging on for dear life in that last round, gee whiz.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll be gutted if they don't give this to Maidana - clear win for me.


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Brace yourselves guys, boxing is an extremely corrupt sport


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

do you all agree that Maidana should get this?


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Squire said:


> Whatever happens Brnner will get the decision :-(


I hope you're wrong. For me, Maidana won easily and looking at Broner's reaction, you can tell he thinks the same. Everyone does.


----------



## icemax (Jun 5, 2012)

Berliner said:


> do you all agree that Maidana should get this?


WTF do you think?


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

CHINO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

Broner knows he didn't win.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Broner didn't even win 5 rounds let alone the 2 KDs


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

How was Broner not penalized for all the pushing and use of the forearm?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

icemax said:


> WTF do you think?


just want to be sure didntsa everything


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

War Maidana!


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Get in there! Chuffed!


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

115-110
116-109
117-109

Maidana!! 

No robbery :happy


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Fucking get in!!!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Elllllllllllllllll chinooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

YES!!!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAH!!!! Oh my god!!!!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Smh. Some people only see what they want to see.

R.I.P boxing. I'm out.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Seeing stuff like this restores my faith in boxing


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Woohoo


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Congratulations Chino.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

What a fight, amazing performance by maidana!


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Broner is a bum!!! :rofl

Go on Maidana son :lol::ibutt

Fuck off Broner atsch


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> 115-110
> 116-109
> 117-109
> 
> ...


I FUCKING LOVE BOXING SOME DAYS. Maidana deserves Mayweather, fuck Khan.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Hahaha Broner attacked from he won the way out


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Those were very good cards. Marcos put on a display tonight - every time Broner got any confidence he took it away. And what the hell is wrong with Broner? Acted a complete cunt and storms out the ring. Maidana is a legend.


----------



## OG Wenger (Oct 23, 2012)

No interview from Broner?


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Also, I picked Madiana by late stoppage, I came oh so close to getting it right. But lovely stuff anyways:yep


----------



## lost (Jun 9, 2013)

Stuck my last tenner on Maidana @ 4/1. Was shitting myself just then. Glad to not be robbed of my 50 quid.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Broner - three weight world champion. Beat one top 5 fighter.

P4P#1 GOAT Overrated fighter in history.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

yes yes yes, so happy for maidana!

so much for easy money broner lmaooooo :lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Hahaha Broner attacked on the way out 

Maidana a G! A star is born....

AND THE NEW :deal


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Fucking made up for Maidana brilliant performance knew when this fight was made broner was in trouble, only negative was Laurence cole

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Broner ran out of the ring when he saw the stretcher they were preparing for him


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Shocked by the cards. If anything they were kind to Maidana. Very pleased for him. Glad I didn't place the Maidana by stoppage bet I was sizing up.

The ref was totally out of his depth. How did Maidana get deducted a point and not Broner? The great part is that it didn't matter.


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Will be interesting to see what Schaefer or Oscar say of there interviewed.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Those were very good cards. Marcos put on a display tonight - every time Broner got any confidence he took it away. And what the hell is wrong with Broner? Acted a complete cunt and storms out the ring. Maidana is a legend.


Broner looks glossy when he has it all his own way, but one hard body punch, left hook or overhand right from Madiana was enough to put him back in his place. Too much power, pressure and will to overcome. In saying that Broner proved he has a bit of toughness, pity he had to act like such a cunt about the headbutt though.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Fucking Brilliant War chino


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Amidst all the excitement and celebration let it be mentioned that Broner showed immense toughness in the ring tonight. He took a beating at times and lasted the distance.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

*Boxing Insider.com* ‏@BoxingInsider4m
Adrien Broner just ran out of the ring! The fans are throwing trash at him on his way out the door


----------



## LandB (Jun 12, 2013)

now he just has to pass the drugs test


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Knew Maidana would win but Im shocked at the cards? I thought it was only going to be a knockout


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Wonder if that will be on World Star?


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 23, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Hahaha Broner attacked on the way out


What happened i just saw him walking with security.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Lilo said:


> Broner - three weight world champion. Beat one top 5 fighter.
> 
> P4P#1 GOAT Overrated fighter in history.


:lol:

People forget that Ponce De Leon beat Broner fairly and got jobbed on the cards. PDL is hardly a technician either. Broner is good when he's against a punching bag.


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Yo guys, new avatar time. :rofl


----------



## Squire (May 17, 2013)

Now imagine what Garcia would do to Broner


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Undefeated said:


> What happened i just saw him walking with security.


There was beer and several objects thrown at him!


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

"The fillet....the fillet....if you're a vegetarian, it was just some really tender broccoli"

:lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Broner looks glossy when he has it all his own way, but one hard body punch, left hook or overhand right from Madiana was enough to put him back in his place. Too much power, pressure and will to overcome. In saying that Broner proved he has a bit of toughness, pity he had to act like such a cunt about the headbutt though.


That was disappointing, but Maidana was really silly. He could have been thrown out for that and wasted all that work. There were flashes of Broner's ability here and there, but he just wasn't countering - like he expected Maidana to allow him to punch him in the face.

Maidana winning was nothing to do with size - it was power, the jab and that left hook. That was an excellent, disciplined showing. He was exhausted from the eighth, took a beating in the final round and still kept going.

Really happy for Maidana, excellent showing.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Amidst all the excitement and celebration let it be mentioned that Broner showed immense toughness in the ring tonight. He took a beating at times and lasted the distance.


In all seriousness, this. Some people are so blinkered by nothing happenings that they deem childish that they'll overlook anything. You're only detracting from the tremendous performance of Maidana's tonight by pretending as though Broner is a poor fighter at all at world level. And applauding people in the crowd throwing stuff at him as he left the ring? Come on now.......

Also I'm dead @ pretty much nobody criticising the headbutt either. As if the reaction overwrites the infraction.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I fucking love boxing sometimes!!!


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> In all seriousness, this. Some people are so blinkered by nothing happenings that they deem childish that they'll overlook anything. You're only detracting from the tremendous performance of Maidana's tonight by pretending as though Broner is a poor fighter at all at world level. And applauding people in the crowd throwing stuff at him as he left the ring? Come on now.......


Broner showed immense courage. He was hurt several times and he'll need to learn a lot from that. He's clearly talented and clearly a good fighter. Maidana brought different things onto the ring than normal - he deserves credit for that, not to have a career best win dismissed.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Pabby said:


> In all seriousness, this. Some people are so blinkered by nothing happenings that they deem childish that they'll overlook anything. You're only detracting from the tremendous performance of Maidana's tonight by pretending as though Broner is a poor fighter at all at world level. And applauding people in the crowd throwing stuff at him as he left the ring? Come on now.......


:rofl Look more warrior points! Its professional boxing you're supposed to be tough! Fuck him, he sucks as a person and as a fighter too.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> Yo guys, new avatar time. :rofl


is that superman lmaooooo :lol:


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> In all seriousness, this. Some people are so blinkered by nothing happenings that they deem childish that they'll overlook anything. You're only detracting from the tremendous performance of Maidana's tonight by pretending as though Broner is a poor fighter at all at world level. And applauding people in the crowd throwing stuff at him as he left the ring? Come on now.......
> 
> Also I'm dead @ pretty much nobody criticising the headbutt either. As if the reaction overwrites the infraction.


I did! It was a stupid move. Could have ended the fight. Yes Cole was an idiot, but don't ever let the referee being stupid cause you problems. It was a blatant foul, not far off what Ortiz did to Floyd.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

This was a great end to the evening, never have i cheered for an Argie so much!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Also the scorecards were superb, fast car would never have let that shit happen over here :lol:


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Broners reaction the headbutt reminded me of this


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

after watching the paulie v broner fight,
i did think if only paulie had power he would have stopped broner or at least dropped him,
paulie was right though, he did say broner doesnt throw a lot of punches

anyone found a video of broner walking out the ring?
want to see what happened to him lol


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't actually think this will be all that damaging for Broner. It just underlined that he doesn't belong at 147, I really didn't understand the two-weight jump beyond snaffling Malignaggi's title. 

Broner makes a lot more sense at 140, and even more at 135 if he can still make that.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Broner showed immense courage. He was hurt several times and he'll need to learn a lot from that. He's clearly talented and clearly a good fighter. Maidana brought different things onto the ring than normal - he deserves credit for that, not to have a career best win dismissed.


Agreed.



dftaylor said:


> I did! It was a stupid move. Could have ended the fight. Yes Cole was an idiot, but don't ever let the referee being stupid cause you problems. It was a blatant foul, not far off what Ortiz did to Floyd.


Haha I know you did, I don't want to keep having to single you out for praise though every time I stop by this part of the forum otherwise I'ma get called out by some of these vultures circling you.:err



Smooth said:


> :rofl Look more warrior points! Its professional boxing you're supposed to be tough! Fuck him, he sucks as a person and as a fighter too.


:rofl What are you even on about? I said 1) don't downplay Maidana's achievement by completely underrating Broner(even if you are irrationally trying to compensate for him being what you deem to be overrated), 2) don't applaud people _throwing things_ at a fighter for no apparent reason and 3) I mentioned that the headbutt was a dick move being forgotten about by the majority.

But yeah, warrior points. Sure brah, keep doing your thing out here.......


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Fuckin delighted that prick Broner got beat. I'll give him credit though in that he took a beating at times and fought back. Still absolutely brilliant though seeing the wanker get beat up.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

There needs to be a gif of Maidana humping Broner!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

:rofl What are you even on about? I said 1) don't downplay Maidana's achievement by completely underrating Broner(even if you are irrationally trying to compensate for him being what you deem to be overrated), 2) don't applaud people _throwing things_ at a fighter for no apparent reason and 3) I mentioned that the headbutt was a dick move being forgotten about by the majority.

But yeah, warrior points. Sure brah, keep doing your thing out here.......[/QUOTE]
Oh and broner's move in the 1st round is justified is it? Completely ignored that. I don't give a shit what the crowd did, they paid their money. Merry Christmas :happy


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

would have been nice to see broner leave the arena like how he entered it :lol:


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

A.B = Argentina's Bitch


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Fuck Broner.

that was awesome, get it round ya you cheap carbon Floyd copy sewer rat!


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> There needs to be a gif of Maidana humping Broner!


I can just picture it. First it should show Broner doing him, then the two knockdowns, then the Maidana hump.

Ah gotta happen. :rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

@Pabby

Don't cri m8.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

*Floyd Mayweather* ‏@FloydMayweather7m
.@AdrienBroner hold your head up champ. I love you. A true champion can take a loss and bounce back, my lil brother

Awwwwww how sweet


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Smooth said:


> *Floyd Mayweather* ‏@FloydMayweather7m
> .@AdrienBroner hold your head up champ. I love you. A true champion can take a loss and bounce back, my lil brother
> 
> Awwwwww how sweet


In reality, he's probably laughing his fucking ass off. If he really wanted to be nice, he wouldn't have publicised it to the masses. Floyd isn't stupid. :lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Smooth said:


> Oh and broner's move in the 1st round is justified is it? Completely ignored that.


Uhhh, no, I didn't. Pretty much everyone - myself included - _did not_ ignore that. Hence why I'm pointing out that folks shouldn't ignore the headbutt.....which a lot of them did. You nahmsayin?



Smooth said:


> I don't give a shit what the crowd did, they paid their money. Merry Christmas :happy


Hey man, that's awesome! My post wasn't directed at you then, woooo!


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Amidst all the excitement and celebration let it be mentioned that Broner showed immense toughness in the ring tonight. He took a beating at times and lasted the distance.


And an utter lack of class by storming out of the ring.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> @Pabby
> 
> Don't cri m8.


I'm not sure where to take this now y'know. I think my next move re: Broner will be more interesting than his own one.

Regardless, crying Brones smiley coming soon!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Smooth said:


>


:happy


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Lazarus said:


> In reality, he's probably laughing his fucking ass off. If he really wanted to be nice, he wouldn't have publicised it to the masses. Floyd isn't stupid. :lol:


I can imagine floyd watching that fight shouting tactics at the tv screen with his entourage and roger sitting in the corner mumbling broner ain't shit :rofl


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Smooth said:


> I can imagine floyd watching that fight shouting tactics at the tv screen with his entourage and roger sitting in the corner mumbling broner ain't shit :rofl


Rog always said Broner ain't shit, and he was right. :deal


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

I Love Maidana!!!!, He fucked Broner up here and teh ref was a disgrace but Chino still won so i'm happy. I lost my KO bet but i don't give a fuck, happy for Chino.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> In reality, he's probably laughing his fucking ass off. If he really wanted to be nice, he wouldn't have publicised it to the masses. Floyd isn't stupid. :lol:


Nah he'll be gutted, that was his easiest ppv fight once it got big enough and he engineered the fall out.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Sportofkings said:


> Doug fischer has his tongue wedged up Broner's arse here on the version of the commentary im watching, sickening


It was a disgrace, on the Ring website he gave Chino no chance whatsoever, i guess he was trying to save face. Shit so many wrong predictions from experts and fans ( i think i watched 37 Youtube predictions, none picked Maidana and acted like Broner was God). they showed Chino zero respect and acting like Broner had betaed 20 WC WW's before the Maidana fight, like he was proven at this weight when in reality he was untested. Maidana fucked him up.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Doug Fischer wasn't really a disgrace, i'm sure he scored the fight 8-4 for maidana.


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Lazarus said:


> Yo guys, new avatar time. :rofl


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

Smooth said:


>


anytime broner puts up a vid of him getting head,
someone's going to reply with this gif lmaoooo :lol:


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

*Adrien Broner* ‏@AdrienBroner @GoldenBoyBoxing A don't ever say I will hit the canvas take this tweet down WTF!!!!! Y'all mfs tripping!!! 









:rofl Broner tweeted that earlier on today, this is comedy gold.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

Smooth said:


> *Adrien Broner* ‏@AdrienBroner @GoldenBoyBoxing A don't ever say I will hit the canvas take this tweet down WTF!!!!! Y'all mfs tripping!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone should tweet this back to him........twice


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

That was fucking amazing! I love boxing!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> He represents nearly all of the big fighters in the US. He can dictate terms with networks and venues, well beyond a normal manager. He tells promoters what to do with his fighters, even when it's not in their interests. Name someone more powerful than him.


It goes God, then Al Haymon.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

@dftaylor is right about Haymon. He is the most powerful person in boxing since Don King in the had his 2 decades in top. I would imagine at least 90% of $1million+ paydays in 2013 were for Haymon fighters.


----------



## 1st Contact (Jun 5, 2012)

:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> You have to admire Broner's bravery, but he is a monumental cunt. @Scotty, @Rob - I got this one wrong!


Just for a change????


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> That's why the last two fights, and Thurman's performances including a late stoppage, show such growth. He took his time - maybe the first big shot doesn't do it, but have the faith that you will get to them. And if you don't, well hit them more than they hit you and it should work out.
> 
> Brook and his ilk don't improve because there's no stylistic element to their fights. It's just pushover fights, then faded names, then a step-up that shows how little awareness they have of how to manage pressure styles, or negative styles, or anything.


Good to see you sold on Thurman DF. He got my vote for international breakout fighter of the year in the awards thread with a *** next to it saying after this fight. Its tough to find something to dislike about him inside and outside of the ring. Talented and skilful while being exciting and powerful at the same time. Confident without being cocky, humble without being that typical overly humble american athlete. What I like about him most is that he is an intelligent fighter. You here all these fighters saying I have a plan A, B, C, D etc, but Thurman actually does. He is able to adapt on the fly which is a that only the elite fighters are capable off.

Would love to see him built up over the next 2/3 fights, and then we might see a legit challenge to Mayweather.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> That was disappointing, but Maidana was really silly. He could have been thrown out for that and wasted all that work. There were flashes of Broner's ability here and there, but he just wasn't countering - like he expected Maidana to allow him to punch him in the face.
> 
> Maidana winning was nothing to do with size - it was power, the jab and that left hook. That was an excellent, disciplined showing. He was exhausted from the eighth, took a beating in the final round and still kept going.
> 
> Really happy for Maidana, excellent showing.


He never counters. Never ever has Broner been a counter puncher.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

bruthead said:


> Don't actually think this will be all that damaging for Broner. It just underlined that he doesn't belong at 147, I really didn't understand the two-weight jump beyond snaffling Malignaggi's title.
> 
> Broner makes a lot more sense at 140, and even more at 135 if he can still make that.


there is no way his ego will be able to take the loss. he unravelled infront of our eyes.


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Rob said:


> there is no way his ego will be able to take the loss. he unravelled infront of our eyes.


He's after a rematch, he has cottoned on to the fact he is not big enough for welt weight and the same outcome will happen.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a huge amount of respect for all fighters, from white collar up but especially the elite pros. But Broner acted like a little bitch last night. Yeh he took some punishment and he gets some credit for it, taking big shots and getting up. But the dancing and rapping to the ring, getting in Maidanas face during the intros, pretending to bum Maidana, complaining to the ref, throwing more elbows and pushes than punches, running out of the ring and refusing to be interviewed, punches after the bell, constant holding, but most of all when he faked being dazed and fell on the ground after the headubtt. That was unfucking believable, no doubt he contemplated quitting at that point. A little bitch if the perfect way to describe him.

Showtime were talking about Hammed and how he never came back from his loss after al the antics like Broner, but Naz took his loss like a man and did his interview with Larry Merchant.






I always felt Broner was an accident waiting to happen at 147lbs. The mistake people made was they were looking at Broners fights at 130/135 where he used his size & strength and could just walk through guys, that was never going to work against big punchers and guys as big or bigger than him. There was also this misconception, because Broner is black and doesn the shoulder role, that he is a counter puncher, when he has never been one. When a fighter moves up in weight, they have success by getting around the ring, fighting at a fast pace, being more elusive than there opponent, being active and throwing allot of punches. Broner last night and against Mallignaggi was like a heavyweight James Toney.

People also seemed to completely overlook that Broner had a beer belly 12 weeks ago, and has been on a 4 month bender. I have suspected he has a drinking problem for a long time, and it thats the case you cannot just switch it of in training camp. He and others will use it was an excuse, but this is professional boxing, and Broner is a professional athlete. The sport is not just about the fight, its not even about the 12 week camp. You need to be a pro 24/7 365.

Last night we saw Broner unravel infront of our eyes. He came into the ring rapping and dancing, with a smile on his face. And slowly we saw him crumble. The ego was striped away and all that was left was a tough kid from the ghetto that had some guts to keep going, that ran away and locked himself in his dressing room, rather than face up to what happend. He did show some respect at the end in congratulating Maidana, but that is basic for all boxers and shouldn't garner much praise. After the fight my wife said "I feel sorry for him, he is just a kid". She is spot on. Man v Boy last night.

Big props to Kieth Thurman. Quality fighter, great future. He has everything Broner is lacking.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> He's after a rematch, he has cottoned on to the fact he is not big enough for welt weight and the same outcome will happen.


thats a contradiction no?


----------



## Ernest Shackleton (Jun 8, 2013)

Rob said:


> thats a contradiction no?


You type things out, press'post quick reply' then read them back and find the bloody iPad has changed the meaning of your sentence.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

Ernest Shackleton said:


> You type things out, press'post quick reply' then read them back and find the bloody iPad has changed the meaning of your sentence.


lol


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Smooth said:


> I can imagine floyd watching that fight shouting tactics at the tv screen with his entourage and roger sitting in the corner mumbling broner ain't shit :rofl


that killed me hahahahahahaha


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Just woke up to find Broner lost. What a fucking joke this guy is. He has all the talent in the world and he's pissing it all away. He has nobody to blame but himself for losing.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

That shoulder roll is terrible, Maidana couldn't miss with the left hook for 12 rounds. AB clearly has no power at 147, needs to get to 140 but then Garcia deals with him easy and Matthysse knocks him out, most likely,


----------



## Lettuce_Fists (Jul 17, 2012)

Really happy for Maidana getting himself a strap, great performance.

Broner played his part in an excellent fight as well, a lot of guts to get through, he just didn't seem to have enough answers for maidana's pressure. I actually would really like to see him against Garcia at 140, think it would be interesting.

As for maidana, I'd like to see him matched against Thurman next, that could make for a cracking fight. Really liked Thurman's crisp punching last night, but he's not that hard to find, so I think they'd match up well.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Thurman would destroy Broner.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Vano-irons said:


>


:happy


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

1st Contact said:


>


:rofl


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Just woke up to find Broner lost. What a fucking joke this guy is. He has all the talent in the world and he's pissing it all away. He has nobody to blame but himself for losing.


http://www.plus1hd.com/forums/live_stream.php

only man to blame is Chino for the beating Broner took, he fights the same way all the time, he is there to be hit but this time he had a puncher in front him instead of SFW's, LW's, midgets or Pauline. I can't believe people before the fight though Maidana wouldn't land on broner ha. After you watch the fight you will praise Maidana for the absoulute arse beating he gave Broner over 12 rounds, its brutal at times.

(also beats Broner emotionally by dry humping him from behind ha, and combing his hair with his hand after the fight)


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Just about to watch it. Thought I'd have a read through the rbr. @Pabby is fucking killing me :lol: mad trolling.

I thought Maidana would stop him but credit to Broner for gritting it out.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

reminded me of duran vs davey moore love it


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Just woke up to find Broner lost. What a fucking joke this guy is. He has all the talent in the world and he's pissing it all away. He has nobody to blame but himself for losing.


No. He doesn't have the talent. Which is why he got smashed.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> No. He doesn't have the talent. Which is why he got smashed.


I rate him as the best at 135lbs by a country mile. The stupid fucker though threw it all away by partying and not dedicating himself like a fighter should, anything that happens to him now he's brought on himself.

It's never nice to see a fighter get jeered out of the arena after playing their part in a 12 round war but sometimes they bring the jeers on themselves and Broner certainly did. Seeing him get beers thrown at him as he left the arena like a little boy, shaking with denial as one of his flunkies held his hand, was one of the most life affirming images you'll see in boxing.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> I rate him as the best at 135lbs by a country mile. The stupid fucker though threw it all away by partying and not dedicating himself like a fighter should, anything that happens to him now he's brought on himself.
> 
> It's never nice to see a fighter get jeered out of the arena after playing their part in a 12 round war but sometimes they bring the jeers on themselves and Broner certainly did. Seeing him get beers thrown at him as he left the arena like a little boy, shaking with denial as one of his flunkies held his hand, was one of the most life affirming images you'll see in boxing.


Lightweight is a weak division. And Crawford would beat him too.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> I rate him as the best at 135lbs by a country mile. The stupid fucker though threw it all away by partying and not dedicating himself like a fighter should, anything that happens to him now he's brought on himself.
> 
> It's never nice to see a fighter get jeered out of the arena after playing their part in a 12 round war but sometimes they bring the jeers on themselves and Broner certainly did. Seeing him get beers thrown at him as he left the arena like a little boy, shaking with denial as one of his flunkies held his hand, was one of the most life affirming images you'll see in boxing.


It wasn't a war it was a one sided beat down with 2 hard KD's. Please give El Chino some praise and respect. It ain't all about Da Problem.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

shenmue said:


> It wasn't a war it was a one sided beat down with 2 hard KD's. Please give El Chino some praise and respect. It ain't all about Da Problem.


Yep I will. I honestly thought Maidana would lose handily, thought his style was tailor made for Broner. Props to him though, he put in a fantastic performance and proved a lot of people wrong. Hopefully he moves onto to big fights now. As for Broner, he'll likely become another Naseem Hamed. Don't give a fuck what he does in his career now and for an attention whore like him that's worse than any beating, people just plain not caring.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Yep I will. I honestly thought Maidana would lose handily, thought his style was tailor made for Broner. Props to him though, he put in a fantastic performance and proved a lot of people wrong. Hopefully he moves onto to big fights now. As for Broner, he'll likely become another Naseem Hamed. Don't give a fuck what he does in his career now and for an attention whore like him that's worse than any beating, people just plain not caring.


Cheers, good post. I also can't stand Broner. in the 20 odd years I've watched Boxing this might be one of my favorite results ever. I am Biased as a pretty big Maidana fun but it really was an amazing moment.


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

BN says the Broner fight is on at midday, why am i having to watch the Braemer fight now ?


----------



## JFT96 (Jun 13, 2012)

Last night reaffirmed my belief that Mares would beat Santa Cruz if they were to meet anytime soon. Leo's style is very effective for him but it's eminently beatable for someone who has the skill and power to match up to him. With a pressure fighter like him who is so adept at cutting off the ring and pinning you down to unleash combinations, it's inevitable that you will have to fight fire with fire at some point. I think Mares' body punching matches that of Santa Cruz, he has enough pop to keep Santa Cruz wary and crucially when he is able to keep the fight at distance in centre ring, his punching is crisper and can counter Leo's wider shots.

Seda is a tricky opponent as I remember him taking a number of rounds off Narvaez (think I had it 115-113 actually) but he's not a true World level fighter & although Santa Cruz wasn't really struggling with him, I would have expected a bigger showing from him. I'm hoping Mares comes through against Jhonny second time round and we get to see him vs LSC because that would be one quality fight.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

I can't believe I fell asleep just before the Broner fight. The replay should be on soon, can't wait to see him humbled. I't was so obvious Broner wasn't that good. It was only a matter of time before someone beat him. I'm chuffed for Maidana.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

It's great to see a cunt like Broner humbled. After all the shit talk, getting up in Maidana's face as he's being announced before the fight, he gets knocked down twice and dominated like that then runs out of the arena with his tail between his legs getting boo'd. Ahhhhh, makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I can't believe I managed to stay up for Paulie-Judah last week but fell asleep yesterday :-(

Great result for Maidana :happy


----------



## Tywin (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Dinamita85 (Jun 14, 2013)

What a beautiful day....well in chino


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Not seen the fight yet but can't wait to watch it, I'm going to enjoy every punch that Maidana lands on that cunts face.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Tywin said:


>


:rofl


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Thurman is clearly a far better talent than Broner. I love his style. I think he would murder Broner.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Elephant Man (Jun 8, 2012)

Broner entering the venue:










Broner leaving:










Chino brushing his hair


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

:lol: Some of these photos are brilliant.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh and the commentary was awful. Maidana was robbed by Alexander?


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Enjoy.


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Boro Chris said:


> Oh and the commentary was awful. Maidana was robbed by Alexander?


I picked up on that too, certainly wasn't the case

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ben Ileyemi drew last night.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Hopkins talks some real sense - you lose a fight big, you have the class to face the music.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Did Broner change his name? His Dad is called Thomas Knight?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Hopkins talks some real sense - you lose a fight big, you have the class to face the music.


Love listening to Hopkins, great man.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> Hopkins talks some real sense - you lose a fight big, you have the class to face the music.


I could listen to Hopkins all day.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I like how Hopkins randomly pops up and comes out with these things :lol:

I think he's wrong about Broner though. The type of attitude that has made him so much money in the past few years contradicts staying in the ring and taking his loss like a man. For Broner to retain any marketability, he has to keep up the facade. He'll likely blame the loss on poor preparation or something like that, and the idiots who get sucked in by it will be sucked in again. If he'd stayed in the ring and said "Marcos is the better man", he'd have killed his drawing potential. People don't want to see Broner accept defeat, they want him to stay being a monumental prick and that's what he will do. As soon as Broner becomes humble, his career is done.


----------



## CautiousPaul (Aug 18, 2013)

Jack said:


> I like how Hopkins randomly pops up and comes out with these things :lol:
> 
> I think he's wrong about Broner though. The type of attitude that has made him so much money in the past few years contradicts staying in the ring and taking his loss like a man. For Broner to retain any marketability, he has to keep up the facade. He'll likely blame the loss on poor preparation or something like that, and the idiots who get sucked in by it will be sucked in again. If he'd stayed in the ring and said "Marcos is the better man", he'd have killed his drawing potential. People don't want to see Broner accept defeat, they want him to stay being a monumental prick and that's what he will do. As soon as Broner becomes humble, his career is done.


The problem may come now that doing the whole "monumental prick" thing is not as easy to promote when you have been comprehensively beaten. While he was winning, he had a huge enotourage, easy to promote, appearances at other fighters pressers etc, now? He's instantly old news. If he keeps up his current act the majority of people will just say "he's an idiot" and he will fade out of the sport. He's a young guy who has got caught up in it all and tried to live a wild dream not realising boxing can be a humbling sport if you lose your focus.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Ben Ileyemi drew last night.


Can't believe that. Didn't he win an ABA?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> Can't believe that. Didn't he win an ABA?


Yes mate. Hearn said he looked terrible.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Broner entering the arena.:lol: What a legend.

Oh wait, he should've come in wearing headphones and his head down. Like a REAL fighter. Yeeeeeea.


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

Courtesy of @Chatty


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Just seen the fight and I'm ecstatic. What a brilliant performance by Maidana, I had it 116-109.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> Courtesy of @Chatty


:rofl :rofl

Thats amazing


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: Broner entering the arena.:lol: What a legend.
> 
> Oh wait, he should've come in wearing headphones and his head down. Like a REAL fighter. Yeeeeeea.


Dont cry Pabs :frochcry


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Dont cry Pabs :frochcry


:bronescry coming soooooon.

: pabcallsbritfroumpostersracist coming even sooner.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :bronescry coming soooooon.
> 
> : pabcallsbritfroumpostersracist coming even sooner.


:lol:


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

http://ilpsports.com/video/NTA4Mjg/...o-boxers--fake-imitation-of-floyd-mayweather-

Jesus Christ :rofl


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> http://ilpsports.com/video/NTA4Mjg/...o-boxers--fake-imitation-of-floyd-mayweather-
> 
> Jesus Christ :rofl


:lol: That deserves the hater of the year award.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

Markyboy86 said:


> http://ilpsports.com/video/NTA4Mjg/...o-boxers--fake-imitation-of-floyd-mayweather-
> 
> Jesus Christ :rofl


He talks so loud it distorted my speakers and I turned it off :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> http://ilpsports.com/video/NTA4Mjg/...o-boxers--fake-imitation-of-floyd-mayweather-
> 
> Jesus Christ :rofl


:rofl

"B.O.B = Blacks Against Adrien Broner" :lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Anybody know what the scorecards were for bundu-purdy.mcdonnell and Murray cards seemed reasonable last night.

After robs warnings of match fixing,it would be interesting.

On another note,that lirva on esb claimed to have put big money on mr.broner last night.said if he won then he would of got 18,000.if that's true then he will be one sorry bastard today.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Anybody know what the scorecards were for bundu-purdy.mcdonnell and Murray cards seemed reasonable last night.
> 
> After robs warnings of match fixing,it would be interesting..


fucking hell you need to have a word with yourself.


----------



## Kick Over The Statues (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> fucking hell you need to have a word with yourself.


I genuinely want to know.

Matchroom have a bad rep at the moment.and you made a thread which talked about this fight.i thought you were implying dodgy dealings,but your post makes me think you were just speculating on what would happen if...


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

One to watch said:


> I genuinely want to know.
> 
> Matchroom have a bad rep at the moment.and you made a thread which talked about this fight.i thought you were implying dodgy dealings,but your post makes me think you were just speculating on what would happen if...


2 cards had bundu clear, 1 had it even.

Matchrooms bad rep is completely ridiculous, and I was using Purdy v Bundu as a hypothetical example. Only you and another poster with an IQ of 72 took that seriously.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Rob said:


> 2 cards had bundu clear, 1 had it even.
> 
> Matchrooms bad rep is completely ridiculous, and I was using Purdy v Bundu as a hypothetical example. Only you and another poster with an IQ of 72 took that seriously.


Well I thought with your sources that you could of had inside info.

Did burns deserve to draw with Beltran.was froch that close to groves as the cards said.

An even card last night meant bundu could of won a majority or even a split decision.purdy was great last night,the best I've ever seen him.but he shouldn't have been in contention to win on a scorecard going into the final round.

Still not as bad as purdy getting a 114-114 against Colin lynes.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

All 3 judges had Bundu comfortably ahead going into the final round.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Roe said:


> All 3 judges had Bundu comfortably ahead going into the final round.


Ok mate.

Rob had bad information.

Nice to see some good scoring across the board last night.although I have yet to see the braehmer fight.


----------



## Kick Over The Statues (Dec 15, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Well I thought with your sources that you could of had inside info


:lol:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Kick Over The Statues said:


> :lol:


:lol:


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Rob said:


> Matchrooms bad rep is completely ridiculous, and I was using Purdy v Bundu as a hypothetical example. Only you and another poster with an IQ of 72 took that seriously.


Fuck you... another tremendous smashing for your beloved Spurs...:happy


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

Roe said:


> :rofl
> 
> "B.O.B = Blacks Against Adrien Broner" :lol:


Hmmmm....Thinking of changing my user name. But as I'm ginger maybe G.O.B?


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## D-U-D-E (Jul 31, 2013)

Markyboy86 said:


>


"AB... for assault and battery" :rofl

So happy Maidana won. This was right up there with Froch-Bute as far as welcome upsets go.


----------



## Smooth (Jun 7, 2013)

Hook! said:


> that killed me hahahahahahaha


It's funny cos you can picture it right? :yep


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

dftaylor said:


> You have to admire Broner's bravery, but he is a monumental cunt. @Scotty, @Rob - I got this one wrong!


:lol: What an amazing fight it was too mate! Will have to rewatch it sober too:happy


----------



## ..TheUzi.. (Jul 29, 2013)

Scotty said:


> :lol: What an amazing fight it was too mate! Will have to rewatch it sober too:happy


That is fucking quality!!


----------



## Hook! (Jun 8, 2012)

Smooth said:


> It's funny cos you can picture it right? :yep


yes hahhahhahahahahhahaha :rofl :rofl :rofl

thinking about it now has killed me again


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> http://ilpsports.com/video/NTA4Mjg/...o-boxers--fake-imitation-of-floyd-mayweather-
> 
> Jesus Christ :rofl


:rofl :rofl

Mandingo :rofl


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Still not as bad as purdy getting a 114-114 against Colin lynes.


Prince Arron getting a split decision against Brian Rose was horrific too.

I remember someone at ESB had £66 @ 25/1 on Rose to win UD.


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

I personally was impressed with Purdy. Did miles better than I expected. Hes shit but fuck me is he a tryer..


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Ok mate.
> 
> Rob had bad information.
> 
> Nice to see some good scoring across the board last night.although I have yet to see the braehmer fight.


No!!!!!


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Don't know if it was posted at the time, but did I hear right? 

Spencer Oliver say he'd never heard of Bundu and they'd been scearching YouTube in the afternoon to have a look at him.

Absolutely piss poor.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> Don't know if it was posted at the time, but did I hear right?
> 
> Spencer Oliver say he'd never heard of Bundu and they'd been scearching YouTube in the afternoon to have a look at him.
> 
> Absolutely piss poor.


:lol:


----------



## Oblique Strategies (Dec 16, 2013)

Grant said:


> Spencer Oliver say he'd never heard of Bundu and they'd been scearching YouTube in the afternoon to have a look at him.
> 
> Absolutely piss poor.


:terry


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Oblique Strategies said:


> :terry


:duke


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Grant said:


> Don't know if it was posted at the time, but did I hear right?
> 
> Spencer Oliver say he'd never heard of Bundu and they'd been scearching YouTube in the afternoon to have a look at him.
> 
> Absolutely piss poor.


:lol: Sounds about right.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Grant said:


> Don't know if it was posted at the time, but did I hear right?
> 
> Spencer Oliver say he'd never heard of Bundu and they'd been scearching YouTube in the afternoon to have a look at him.
> 
> Absolutely piss poor.


Spencer Oliver is a prat. Sky's team are abysmal, although Nelson has been improving of late.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Grant said:


> Don't know if it was posted at the time, but did I hear right?
> 
> Spencer Oliver say he'd never heard of Bundu and they'd been scearching YouTube in the afternoon to have a look at him.
> 
> Absolutely piss poor.


:lol: That's like Jamie Redknapp not knowing who Galatasary are


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> :lol: That's like Jamie Redknapp not knowing who Galatasary are


It's fucking abysmal. Genuinely embarrassing.

Then flick to Box Nation and you've got Lockett giving a decent insight into LSC. Not loads, but enough to know he has an idea.

Sky really need to sort that.


----------



## Canastota (Jul 12, 2013)

Used to think Woodhall brought a bit of insight to Sky's team but his huggery of Froch has let him down. Prior to the Ward fight he felt Carl was simply 'gonna nail him' at some point without too much to back it up, then his analysis pre and post Froch-Groves was embarrassing. At least McCrory spoke for what most people saw on that one on the night and since. 

Have to say Nelson isn't so bad when he's in the pundit's chair and brings something different, but overall there's something superficial about Sky's boxing 'punditry'.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Canastota said:


> Used to think Woodhall brought a bit of insight to Sky's team but his huggery of Froch has let him down. Prior to the Ward fight he felt Carl was simply 'gonna nail him' at some point without too much to back it up, then his analysis pre and post Froch-Groves was embarrassing. At least McCrory spoke for what most people saw on that one on the night and since.
> 
> Have to say Nelson isn't so bad when he's in the pundit's chair and brings something different, but overall there's something superficial about Sky's boxing 'punditry'.


It fills time between fights, which is all Sky apparently wants from it.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Grant said:


> Don't know if it was posted at the time, but did I hear right?
> 
> Spencer Oliver say he'd never heard of Bundu and they'd been scearching YouTube in the afternoon to have a look at him.
> 
> Absolutely piss poor.


atsch

Sky make Bunce and Lillis look like boxing encyclopedias. Absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

In fairness to Spencer Oliver when it comes to the lower weights he does know his stuff. Like he new allot about Stephan Jamoye before the McDonnell fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Bryn said:


>


That missed the mark big time.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


>


Genius. :rofl


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

AB finally found his trolley on the way back to the dressing room.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Markyboy86 said:


> AB finally found his trolley on the way back to the dressing room.


:rofl


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

Markyboy86 said:


> AB finally found his trolley on the way back to the dressing room.


now this is funny.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> In fairness to Spencer Oliver when it comes to the lower weights he does know his stuff. Like he new allot about Stephan Jamoye before the McDonnell fight.


Bollocks Rob. He is paid to know the game.

Not knowing the European Champ at one of the UKs most active weights is unforgiveable.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

Grant said:


> Bollocks Rob. He is paid to know the game.
> 
> Not knowing the European Champ at one of the UKs most active weights is unforgiveable.


true, but he wasnt the only one. its unfair that Oliver is being picked on, his knowledge is superior to most of the pundits.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Someone who is paid to be an expert on TV should know more than the average hardcore fan, yet there are countless posters on the British forum who know more about boxing than the clowns who are employed by Sky and BoxNation. Sky in particular is awful. On pretty much every undercard of an American show, it's blatantly obvious that the only information the commentary and 'experts' have on a certain fighter is from BoxRec because they don't watch enough boxing. If they cared about their jobs, they'd be at home studying before a fight so they could offer some decent insight for the fans and yet instead, they just turn up, probably get given some notes and wing it by churning out clichés.


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Rob said:


> true, but he wasnt the only one. its unfair that Oliver is being picked on, his knowledge is superior to most of the pundits.


He told the whole world he'd never heard of Bundu, that's why he is getting picked up on it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Grant is spot on.

Oliver gets paid handsomely to be knowledgeable about the sport. We don't get paid a penny yet we all knew who he was.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm very surprised at spencer Oliver's apparent lack of knowledge.

He is one of the sky team I respect and value his opinion.after all he is a pro trainer and has been involved with the amateur game for years,this is the type of pundit I want not a 'rent a quote' cliched paper champ.

However Oliver has amazed me with this.it isn't good enough for a pundit to not know the European welterweight champion especially one who is ranked highly with governing bodies.


----------



## MarkoRaj (Jul 13, 2013)

Just watched the highlights of maidana broner on buncey's show. Immense. Up there with khan-prescott in terms of my favourite fights of recent years. Love watching the hype train derail in spectacular fashion

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Grant is spot on.
> 
> Oliver gets paid handsomely to be knowledgeable about the sport. We don't get paid a penny yet we all knew who he was.


That really is the issue - if you're hired to provide commentary on a particular fight, it's inexcusable to turn up to said fight knowing nothing about the guys involved. That's incredibly unprofessional. It would be like some asking @Bill to connect their new boiler and him turning up without having looked at the fitting manual.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> That really is the issue - if you're hired to provide commentary on a particular fight, it's inexcusable to turn up to said fight knowing nothing about the guys involved. That's incredibly unprofessional. It would be like some asking @Bill to connect their new boiler and him turning up without having looked at the fitting manual.


You obviously missed @Bill appearance on rogue traders last night.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> That's why the last two fights, and Thurman's performances including a late stoppage, show such growth. He took his time - maybe the first big shot doesn't do it, but have the faith that you will get to them. And if you don't, well hit them more than they hit you and it should work out.
> 
> Brook and his ilk don't improve because there's no stylistic element to their fights. It's just pushover fights, then faded names, then a step-up that shows how little awareness they have of how to manage pressure styles, or negative styles, or anything.


Good to see you sold on Thurman DF. He got my vote for international breakout fighter of the year in the awards thread with a *** next to it saying after this fight. Its tough to find something to dislike about him inside and outside of the ring. Talented and skilful while being exciting and powerful at the same time. Confident without being cocky, humble without being that typical overly humble american athlete. What I like about him most is that he is an intelligent fighter. You here all these fighters saying I have a plan A, B, C, D etc, but Thurman actually does. He is able to adapt on the fly which is a that only the elite fighters are capable off.

Would love to see him built up over the next 2/3 fights, and then we might see a legit challenge to Mayweather.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> That was disappointing, but Maidana was really silly. He could have been thrown out for that and wasted all that work. There were flashes of Broner's ability here and there, but he just wasn't countering - like he expected Maidana to allow him to punch him in the face.
> 
> Maidana winning was nothing to do with size - it was power, the jab and that left hook. That was an excellent, disciplined showing. He was exhausted from the eighth, took a beating in the final round and still kept going.
> 
> Really happy for Maidana, excellent showing.


He never counters. Never ever has Broner been a counter puncher.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a huge amount of respect for all fighters, from white collar up but especially the elite pros. But Broner acted like a little bitch last night. Yeh he took some punishment and he gets some credit for it, taking big shots and getting up. But the dancing and rapping to the ring, getting in Maidanas face during the intros, pretending to bum Maidana, complaining to the ref, throwing more elbows and pushes than punches, running out of the ring and refusing to be interviewed, punches after the bell, constant holding, but most of all when he faked being dazed and fell on the ground after the headubtt. That was unfucking believable, no doubt he contemplated quitting at that point. A little bitch if the perfect way to describe him.

Showtime were talking about Hammed and how he never came back from his loss after al the antics like Broner, but Naz took his loss like a man and did his interview with Larry Merchant.






I always felt Broner was an accident waiting to happen at 147lbs. The mistake people made was they were looking at Broners fights at 130/135 where he used his size & strength and could just walk through guys, that was never going to work against big punchers and guys as big or bigger than him. There was also this misconception, because Broner is black and doesn the shoulder role, that he is a counter puncher, when he has never been one. When a fighter moves up in weight, they have success by getting around the ring, fighting at a fast pace, being more elusive than there opponent, being active and throwing allot of punches. Broner last night and against Mallignaggi was like a heavyweight James Toney.

People also seemed to completely overlook that Broner had a beer belly 12 weeks ago, and has been on a 4 month bender. I have suspected he has a drinking problem for a long time, and it thats the case you cannot just switch it of in training camp. He and others will use it was an excuse, but this is professional boxing, and Broner is a professional athlete. The sport is not just about the fight, its not even about the 12 week camp. You need to be a pro 24/7 365.

Last night we saw Broner unravel infront of our eyes. He came into the ring rapping and dancing, with a smile on his face. And slowly we saw him crumble. The ego was striped away and all that was left was a tough kid from the ghetto that had some guts to keep going, that ran away and locked himself in his dressing room, rather than face up to what happend. He did show some respect at the end in congratulating Maidana, but that is basic for all boxers and shouldn't garner much praise. After the fight my wife said "I feel sorry for him, he is just a kid". She is spot on. Man v Boy last night.

Big props to Kieth Thurman. Quality fighter, great future. He has everything Broner is lacking.


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> You obviously missed @Bill appearance on rogue traders last night.


Nothing shoddy about my work, I'm trustworthy and honest, everything your hero Hearns not.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Oliver gets paid handsomely to be knowledgeable about the sport.


I bet he doesn't get paid that much.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

Bill said:


> Nothing shoddy about my work, I'm trustworthy and honest, everything your hero Hearns not.


Not according to bbc1


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

Rob said:


> Not according to bbc1


Ahh the BBC1 thats not shown in america?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

Bill said:


> Ahh the BBC1 thats not shown in america?


BBC have a US channel.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Bill said:


> Ahh the BBC1 thats not shown in america?


Hahah on here at weird times to be in a 7 hour different time zone I think.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2013)

DeMarco said:


> Hahah on here at weird times to be in a 7 hour different time zone I think.


??


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :lol:


----------



## BoltonTerrier (Jun 12, 2013)

Wickio said:


>


LOLOLOLOL


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Wickio said:


>


:rofl :rofl even better


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wickio said:


>


:rofl Nick


----------



## Markyboy86 (Jun 4, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater

Amazing :rofl


----------

